# Parma - Milan: 20 aprile 2019 ore 12:30. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (13 Aprile 2019)

Giornata di Serie A pre Pasquale. Si gioca Parma - Milan, partita in programma sabato 20 aprile 2019 allo stadio Tardini di Parma.

Dove vedere Parma - Milan in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky dalle ore 12:30 di sabato 20 aprile 2019.

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2019)

Bisogna vincere per sfruttare anche la sfida tra Inter e Roma..


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Aprile 2019)

Incrocio l'incrociabile per Romagnoli.


----------



## admin (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Giornata di Serie A pre Pasquale. Si gioca Parma - Milan, partita in programma sabato 20 aprile 2019 allo stadio Tardini di Parma.
> 
> Dove vedere Parma - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## neversayconte (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Giornata di Serie A pre Pasquale. Si gioca Parma - Milan, partita in programma sabato 20 aprile 2019 allo stadio Tardini di Parma.
> 
> Dove vedere Parma - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Capacissimi di perdere


----------



## claudiop77 (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Giornata di Serie A pre Pasquale. Si gioca Parma - Milan, partita in programma sabato 20 aprile 2019 allo stadio Tardini di Parma.
> 
> Dove vedere Parma - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Avendo perso punti ultimamente, partite come questa non possiamo assolutamente sbagliarla.
Sarà una gara di sofferenza.


----------



## Jino (14 Aprile 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bisogna vincere per sfruttare anche la sfida tra Inter e Roma..



E Napoli Atalanta. Gara decisiva, c'è poco da fare, vincere ti fa dare uno strappo.


----------



## Pit96 (14 Aprile 2019)

Vincere è obbligatorio, non si può più scherzare


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Aprile 2019)

Il Parma non ha più niente da chiedere al campionato e a parte Gervinho giocano veramente male, bisogna assolutamente portarla a casa


----------



## Roger84 (14 Aprile 2019)

Un solo risultato ed anche da chiudere in fretta! Siamo venuti fuori dalla gara con la Lazio, non dev'essere certo il Parma a farci lo scherzetto! Concentrati e senza distrazioni!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Aprile 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Il Parma non ha più niente da chiedere al campionato e a parte Gervinho giocano veramente male, bisogna assolutamente portarla a casa



Il Parma se non fa punti oggi è ancora in zona rischio e non vince da 5 partite.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (14 Aprile 2019)

Non serve manco dirlo, partita da vincere per rimanere ancorati a quel maledetto quarto posto.


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Aprile 2019)

Mancano 6 dobbiamo vincere anche questa.


----------



## claudiop77 (14 Aprile 2019)

Speriamo che non si inventino squalifiche assurde.
È nauseante vedere quanto il campionato si giochi fuori dal campo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Aprile 2019)

Seguo il Parma e ci sono poche squadre che giocano così male, tra l'altro un po' il loro modo di (non) giocare assomiglia moltissimo a quello gattusiano.

Parma-Milan e' una partita che se giochi 9 volte su 10 finisce sempre con un incolore 0-0. Speriamo di imbroccare quel decimo con un qualche spunto extra, punizione, rigore o invenzione di Piatek.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Aprile 2019)

Partita sicuramente oscena viste le squadre


----------



## Pamparulez2 (14 Aprile 2019)

Banale dire che è fondamentale, ma è così. Giochiamo per primi e vincere metterebbe pressione agli altri.. e ci farebbe andare poi a torino con più serenità. Inter e napoli devono aiutarci.. cosi come l udinese in settimana..


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2019)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo la GDS

3-4-2-1

Donnarumma, Musacchio Romagnoli, Rodriguez. Calabria, Kessie, Bakayoko, Borini, Suso, Calhanoglu, Piatek*


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo la GDS
> 
> 3-4-2-1
> 
> Donnarumma, Musacchio Romagnoli, Rodriguez. Calabria, Kessie, Bakayoko, Borini, Suso, Calhanoglu, Piatek*



Spero la decida subito Piatek


----------



## Sotiris (16 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo la GDS
> 
> 3-4-2-1
> 
> Donnarumma, Musacchio Romagnoli, Rodriguez. Calabria, Kessie, Bakayoko, Borini, Suso, Calhanoglu, Piatek*



La decide questo: se col fischietto ci sarà un giocatore del Parma o un arbitro. Dalla designazione sapremo molto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo la GDS
> 
> 3-4-2-1
> 
> Donnarumma, Musacchio Romagnoli, Rodriguez. Calabria, Kessie, Bakayoko, Borini, Suso, Calhanoglu, Piatek*


Mi aspetto torti arbitrali a destra e a manca dopo le polemiche di questa settimana. Partita da vincere assolutamemte.


----------



## Pampu7 (16 Aprile 2019)

il parma non vince dal 9 marzo occhio e con noi recupera tutti


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

Parma-Milan ed è subito "effetto serra" nella mia memoria







una delle punizioni più belle della storia del Milan
goal anche di Kaka e Cafu


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2019)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> il parma non vince dal 9 marzo occhio e con noi recupera tutti



...con tutto il rispetto per il Parma ma se dobbiamo, ogni volta, temere tutti non meritiamo la CL.


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2019)

*Arbitro Valeri. La Penna al VAR.

*


----------



## Zenos (18 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Arbitro Valeri. La Penna al VAR.*



Valeri,credo sia il peggiore di tutti.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (18 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Arbitro Valeri. La Penna al VAR.*



Spocchioso e arrogante come pochi. Speriamo in una direzione gara "normale"


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Arbitro Valeri. La Penna al VAR.*



Probabili formazioni secondo Sky


----------



## Petrecte (18 Aprile 2019)

Baka in diffida... manco quotato il giallo a caso...


----------



## Sotiris (18 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Arbitro Valeri. La Penna al VAR.*



Cosa avevo detto? Ci mandano Abisso o Giacomelli o Valeri. Auguri. Buona partita.


----------



## Boomer (18 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni secondo Sky



Ancora Musacchio? Bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Arbitro Valeri. La Penna al VAR.
> 
> *



.


----------



## Black (18 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> Parma-Milan ed è subito "effetto serra" nella mia memoria
> 
> 
> 
> ...



che siluro!! mi ricorda un pò le famose qualità balistiche di Hakan...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Aprile 2019)

Valeri di Roma, così la butto la


----------



## shevchampions (18 Aprile 2019)

Madonna che palle sti vittimismi da complotto, se non vinciamo col Parma non sarà senz'altro per colpa dell'arbitro.

Parlando della partita, mi aspetto continuità nella mentalità di gioco espressa con Juve e Lazio, forse Gattuso sta riuscendo a modificare qualcosa, anche se solo a 6 dalla fine (sperando bastino). Curioso di rivedere Paquetà nel 3421 o 3412.


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Arbitro Valeri. La Penna al VAR.
> 
> *



.


----------



## varvez (18 Aprile 2019)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Madonna che palle sti vittimismi da complotto, se non vinciamo col Parma non sarà senz'altro per colpa dell'arbitro.
> 
> Parlando della partita, mi aspetto continuità nella mentalità di gioco espressa con Juve e Lazio, forse Gattuso sta riuscendo a modificare qualcosa, anche se solo a 6 dalla fine (sperando bastino). Curioso di rivedere Paquetà nel 3421 o 3412.



Bravo, basta fare le vittime


----------



## evangel33 (18 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni secondo Sky



Oh ma Caldara quando vogliamo farlo giocare?


----------



## Devil man (18 Aprile 2019)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Oh ma Caldara quando vogliamo farlo giocare?



il prossimo anno


----------



## Devil man (18 Aprile 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> che siluro!! mi ricorda un pò le famose qualità balistiche di Hakan...



cronometrato la palla arriva in porta in 1.9 sec


----------



## Mr. Canà (18 Aprile 2019)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> *Madonna che palle sti vittimismi da complotto, se non vinciamo col Parma non sarà senz'altro per colpa dell'arbitro.*
> 
> Parlando della partita, mi aspetto continuità nella mentalità di gioco espressa con Juve e Lazio, forse Gattuso sta riuscendo a modificare qualcosa, anche se solo a 6 dalla fine (sperando bastino). Curioso di rivedere Paquetà nel 3421 o 3412.



Bravo, anche perché quando ci ha arbitrati lui ne abbiamo vinte 6/10. Anche a fischi ci è andato più duro con il Parma che con noi, per dire. Le statistiche sono lì in rete, per chi ha voglia di cercarle.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Arbitro Valeri. La Penna al VAR.*



Finita con Valeri dai  
ricordo ancora un Milan-Verona da brividi con Mihajlovic in panchina


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Arbitro Valeri. La Penna al VAR.
> 
> *



.


----------



## Goro (18 Aprile 2019)

A me preoccupa l'orario, alle 12:30 le stecchiamo tutte... anche Gervinho è abbastanza temibile


----------



## kipstar (18 Aprile 2019)

spero tanto di no....ma dobbiamo essere pronti a tutto in queste ultime giornate.....le squadre sono tutte attaccate e una "valutazione" per esempio su un fallo di mano....che ci dice contro ...... potrebbe essere fatale.....


----------



## Black (18 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Arbitro Valeri. La Penna al VAR.
> 
> *



Valeri o chi che sia, da qua a fine campionato aspettiamoci arbitraggi osceni (non che fin qui sia stato molto meglio)


----------



## zlatan (18 Aprile 2019)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Oh ma Caldara quando vogliamo farlo giocare?



Ma secondo te lo facciamo giocare adesso che siamo alla stretta finale dopo un anno che non gioca?


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2019)

*Probabile formazione da Sky

Donnarumma
Calabria
Musacchio - Zapata
Romagnoli
Rodriguez
Kessie
Biglia - Bakayoko
Calhanoglu
Suso
Piatek - Cutrone
Borini*


----------



## Naruto98 (18 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione da Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Per quanto mi riguarda, se gioca uno tra Biglia e Cutrone al posto di Piatek o Bakayoko e non vinciamo, la colpa sarà solo e soltanto di Rino Gattuso. Quando non c'è possibilità di sbagliare i migliori devono giocare, e Bakayoko e Piatek di questa rosa lo sono in assoluto.


----------



## Route66 (18 Aprile 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> A me preoccupa l'orario, alle 12:30 le stecchiamo tutte... anche Gervinho è abbastanza temibile



Così a naso in quell'orario ne avremo perse il 70%....qualcuno ha dei dati certi in merito?
In teoria un mini pseudo turnover ci starebbe anche visto i prossimi impegni e con Baka a rischio squalifica ma siamo solidi quanto un castello di carte che se ne muovi una viene giù tutto.


----------



## Black (18 Aprile 2019)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Così a naso in quell'orario ne avremo perse il 70%....qualcuno ha dei dati certi in merito?
> In teoria un mini pseudo turnover ci starebbe anche visto i prossimi impegni e con Baka a rischio squalifica ma siamo solidi quanto un castello di carte che se ne muovi una viene giù tutto.



penso che l'unica partita vinta alle 12.30 negli ultimi anni è proprio il Milan-Parma di andata (2-1). Poi ricordo un 4-3 al Lecce in rimonta nel 2012 (epica quella partita), ma poi solo delusioni compreso 0-3 a Verona


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Aprile 2019)

allora:

- il parma è in crisi nera, possiamo resuscitarlo
- l'arbitro vorrà proseguire al maltrattamento soprattutto dopo il caso bakayoko
- si gioca alle 12.30
- baka è in diffida
- gattuso in panchina

direi che a momenti c'è da mettere una firma per un pareggio. mamma mia che partitaccia immonda che ci aspetta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Aprile 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> cronometrato la palla arriva in porta in 1.9 sec



in realtà è poco più di 1 secondo...
saranno 30 metri...

30 metri al secondo sono circa 110 km/h


----------



## Goro (18 Aprile 2019)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Così a naso in quell'orario ne avremo perse il 70%....qualcuno ha dei dati certi in merito?
> In teoria un mini pseudo turnover ci starebbe anche visto i prossimi impegni e con Baka a rischio squalifica ma siamo solidi quanto un castello di carte che se ne muovi una viene giù tutto.





Black ha scritto:


> penso che l'unica partita vinta alle 12.30 negli ultimi anni è proprio il Milan-Parma di andata (2-1). Poi ricordo un 4-3 al Lecce in rimonta nel 2012 (epica quella partita), ma poi solo delusioni compreso 0-3 a Verona



Qui c'è l'articolo http://www.milanworld.net/milan-male-alle-12-30-i-precedenti-vt75321.html


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2019)

*Le formazioni di Parma e Milan dalla GDS*


----------



## Devil man (19 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## tonilovin93 (19 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Parma e Milan dalla GDS*



Ma di nuovo 4-3-3? Ma questo ci sta sabotando


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Parma e Milan dalla GDS*



.


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2019)

*Probabile formazione da Sky

Donnarumma
Conti
Zapata
Romagnoli
Rodriguez
Kessie
Biglia
Calhanoglu
Suso
Piatek 
Borini*


----------



## Boomer (19 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione da Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti
> ...



Biglia?????????? Stiamo scherzando?


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione da Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti
> ...



ve lo dico, se giochiamo con Biglia non la vinciamo.


----------



## tonilovin93 (19 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione da Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti
> ...



È un palesissimo 3-4-2-1


----------



## Andre96 (19 Aprile 2019)

Va bene tutto ragazzi, ma Bakayoko sono 3 partite che è in diffida, preferite non averlo per la trasferta di Torino? La probabilità che prenda giallo è molto alta considerando che non lo prende da diverse partite e nel suo ruolo è facile lo prenda.


----------



## Ambrole (19 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ve lo dico, se giochiamo con Biglia non la vinciamo.



Concordo


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione da Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti
> ...



.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione da Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti
> ...



La soluzione Biglia è comprensibile se si valuta la diffida in campionato e la partita di Coppa Italia 
spero che invece non abbia influito su questa scelta tecnica la storia di Acerbi (ma direi di no, altrimenti avrebbe più senso fargli saltare la Coppa Italia)


----------



## Aron (19 Aprile 2019)

L'autogoal di Zapata a quanto è dato?


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La soluzione Biglia è comprensibile se si valuta la diffida in campionato e la partita di Coppa Italia
> spero che invece non abbia influito su questa scelta tecnica la storia di Acerbi (ma direi di no, altrimenti avrebbe più senso fargli saltare la Coppa Italia)



Certo che, se aveva intenzione di lasciare fuori Bakayoko poteva spenderlo sto giallo contro la Lazio e farsi squalificare, un po' di genio maledizione.


----------



## Devil man (19 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ve lo dico, se giochiamo con Biglia non la vinciamo.



Sei pessimista tu adesso ?


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione da Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti
> ...



.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Aprile 2019)

Da qui alla fine non si fanno calcoli. 3punti pesano uguali a prescindere dall avversario. Colla obiettivo secondario... sempre i migliori in campo!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione da Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti
> ...



Temo più l'orario che la partita in se..
già assenza di Inglese vuol dire tanto 

solo che dobbiamo sbloccarla subito 
perché il Parma sta tutta dietro e pensa solo alle ripartenze


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Aprile 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Temo più l'orario che la partita in se..
> già assenza di Inglese vuol dire tanto
> 
> solo che dobbiamo sbloccarla subito
> perché il Parma sta tutta dietro e pensa solo alle ripartenze



Abbiamo 90 minuti per sbloccarla, bisogna giocare con inteligenza perche anche loro hanno bisogno di punti.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

*Formazioni dalla GDS*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS*



Dobbiamo vincere e basta.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS*



Mi piace questa formazione.
Ottima la velocità di zapata per coprire lo spazio alle spalle.
Son felice per Borini che in questo milan e sulla nostra sinistra è indispensabile o quasi vista la pochezza di gamba.
Calha ormai confermato nel suo ruolo.
Formazione in teoria da 4-3-3 ma che in realtà spesso starà in campo col 3-5-2 bloccando RR e alzando Borini e Conti come quinti di centrocampo.
Ecco un esempio lampante dei giocatori che fanno il modulo e mai il contrario.
A gara in corsa ci possiamo poi giocare le carte laxalt, cutrone e paquetà.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Aprile 2019)

Ma si che canale di Sky si vede ?


----------



## 7vinte (20 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma si che canale di Sky si vede ?



251


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Aprile 2019)

Gol di Kucka manco quotato...


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

*Ufficiali 

PARMA (3-5-2): Sepe; Iacoponi, Alves, Gagliolo, Dimarco; Kucka, Scozzarella, Barillà; Gazzola, Ceravolo, Gervinho.

MILAN (4-3-3): Donnarumma G.; Conti, Zapata, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessie, Bakayoko, Calhanoglu; Suso, Piatek, Borini.*


----------



## Casnop (20 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi piace questa formazione.
> Ottima la velocità di zapata per coprire lo spazio alle spalle.
> Son felice per Borini che in questo milan e sulla nostra sinistra è indispensabile o quasi vista la pochezza di gamba.
> Calha ormai confermato nel suo ruolo.
> ...


Borini è l'unico giocatore in rosa in grado di assolvere correttamente al ruolo di esterno offensivo in un 433, ovvero accentrarsi senza palla, orizzontalmente verso trequarti o in diagonale verso l'area, quando il gioco scorre profondo sul lato opposto. Oggi abbiamo sul lato destro Conti e Kessie, che garantiscono spinta forte. Se il nucleo difensivo parmense si concentra su quel lato per contrastare l'azione dei due, ecco allora che si aprono ampi spazi per Borini (o Calhanoglu in seconda battuta) per ricevere l'assist dei due ex atalantini, e colpire. Borini certamente non fa lustrare gli occhi con le sue giocate, ma ha due buone gambe ed un discreto contenuto di sale in zucca, e cerca di usare entrambe.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> PARMA (3-5-2): Sepe; Iacoponi, Alves, Gagliolo, Dimarco; Kucka, Scozzarella, Barillà; Gazzola, Ceravolo, Gervinho.
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): Donnarumma G.; Conti, Zapata, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessie, Bakayoko, Calhanoglu; Suso, Piatek, Borini.*



.


----------



## Jino (20 Aprile 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Borini è l'unico giocatore in rosa in grado di assolvere correttamente al ruolo di esterno offensivo in un 433, ovvero accentrarsi senza palla, orizzontalmente verso trequarti o in diagonale verso l'area, quando il gioco scorre profondo sul lato opposto. Oggi abbiamo sul lato destro Conti e Kessie, che garantiscono spinta forte. Se il nucleo difensivo parmense si concentra su quel lato per contrastare l'azione dei due, ecco allora che si aprono ampi spazi per Borini (o Calhanoglu in seconda battuta) per ricevere l'assist dei due ex atalantini, e colpire. Borini certamente non fa lustrare gli occhi con le sue giocate, ma ha due buone gambe ed un discreto contenuto di sale in zucca, e cerca di usare entrambe.



Ed è il motivo per cui viene preferito a Castellejo, che gioca in maniera troppo ignorante e ad oggi può entrare solo a partita in corso per dare quel famoso caos quando serve dar una scossa.


----------



## Djici (20 Aprile 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Borini è l'unico giocatore in rosa in grado di assolvere correttamente al ruolo di esterno offensivo in un 433, ovvero accentrarsi senza palla, orizzontalmente verso trequarti o in diagonale verso l'area, quando il gioco scorre profondo sul lato opposto. Oggi abbiamo sul lato destro Conti e Kessie, che garantiscono spinta forte. Se il nucleo difensivo parmense si concentra su quel lato per contrastare l'azione dei due, ecco allora che si aprono ampi spazi per Borini (o Calhanoglu in seconda battuta) per ricevere l'assist dei due ex atalantini, e colpire. Borini certamente non fa lustrare gli occhi con le sue giocate, ma ha due buone gambe ed un discreto contenuto di sale in zucca, e cerca di usare entrambe.



Un Borino alla Callejon... Ma con meno qualità.


----------



## Pampu7 (20 Aprile 2019)

Oggi fondamentale sarà Zapata, speriamo sia in giornata


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> PARMA (3-5-2): Sepe; Iacoponi, Alves, Gagliolo, Dimarco; Kucka, Scozzarella, Barillà; Gazzola, Ceravolo, Gervinho.
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): Donnarumma G.; Conti, Zapata, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessie, Bakayoko, Calhanoglu; Suso, Piatek, Borini.*



.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ed è il motivo per cui viene preferito a Castellejo, che gioca in maniera troppo ignorante e ad oggi può entrare solo a partita in corso per dare quel famoso caos quando serve dar una scossa.



che poi sto caos generato da Casty, funziona una volta ogni 5 mesi.

Dimmi tu come siamo messi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> 251



Grazie


----------



## sette (20 Aprile 2019)

Gol di kuko neanche quotato


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Aprile 2019)

Kucka fallo da espulsione su Baka..... neanche fischiato fallo....l


----------



## dottor Totem (20 Aprile 2019)

Neanche giallo?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (20 Aprile 2019)

Non ha neanche fischiato fallo


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Aprile 2019)

Rosso diretto e manco il fallo ha fischiato.


----------



## Pampu7 (20 Aprile 2019)

niente fallo, niente var


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

Madonna sto turco


----------



## Zenos (20 Aprile 2019)

La turca


----------



## Pamparulez2 (20 Aprile 2019)

Chala ha gia fatto vedere che fa schifo


----------



## Zenos (20 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2019)

il parma non ha mai attaccato così in tutto il campionato ahahah


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

La balistica...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (20 Aprile 2019)

Chala inguardabile e 2


----------



## Pampu7 (20 Aprile 2019)

io non capisco sto turco, almeno prendere la porta


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

*Da adesso in poi: parole censurate = ban di 3 mesi. *


----------



## Pampu7 (20 Aprile 2019)

in formissima oggi il turco


----------



## dottor Totem (20 Aprile 2019)

Chalanoglu sbaglia tutto quello che può sbagliare.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Aprile 2019)

Ciabattoglu...


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2019)

con sto arbitro abbiamo già capito come andrà a finire


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Aprile 2019)

La turca ha esattamente zero visione di gioco.

Povero COnti, Suso gia ha iniziato di ignorare le sue cavalcate


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

Abbiamo gli unici esterni al mondo che tirano sempre e solo addosso agli avversari.


----------



## dottor Totem (20 Aprile 2019)

Errore di kessie assurdo. Da scuola calcio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Aprile 2019)

L’arbitro al VAR é di Roma..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Aprile 2019)

Maledetta turca, un eternita per tirare da 15 metri. 

Male Donnarumma, indecisione quasi fatale


----------



## Zenos (20 Aprile 2019)

Kessie da vendere all'istante


----------



## dottor Totem (20 Aprile 2019)

Era rigore.


----------



## Pampu7 (20 Aprile 2019)

alla prossima è rigore


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Aprile 2019)

Rigorissimo per il Parma.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Aprile 2019)

Donnarumma aveva tutto il tempo del mondo per uscire ma ha perso tipo 3 secondi per decidersi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Aprile 2019)

Donnarumma tocca la palla. Nettamente non rigore


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Aprile 2019)

E invece no, prende prima la palla.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

Santo Dio, non riusciamo a creare mezza azione offensiva.


----------



## Mr. Canà (20 Aprile 2019)

Una volta ancora sembriamo farcela sotto quando invece bisogna scendere al campo con la bava alla bocca.


----------



## chicagousait (20 Aprile 2019)

Tocca prima la palla, non è rigore per me nonostante i millemila replay dell'azione


----------



## Zenos (20 Aprile 2019)

Il lancio millimetrico di RR


----------



## Pampu7 (20 Aprile 2019)

schiavi di suso, sempre detto è il primo da vendere.Con lui sei costretto a fare il 4-3-3


----------



## Le Grand Milan (20 Aprile 2019)

Ecco perché a volte mi arrabio con sti piedi invertiti. Se il tuo laterale fa uno sforzo enorme, una corsa di 50 metri, non puoi sempre ignorarlo.Non esiste. Suso deve sfruttare la corsa di Conti.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

Madonna...


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2019)

se c'è rigore contro tranquilli che non si sbagliano


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Aprile 2019)

La catena sinistra RR-Turca-Borini é roba da Serie B / Chievo


----------



## Solo (20 Aprile 2019)

Anche oggi bisogna bestemmiare per 90 minuti...

Santa pazienza.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (20 Aprile 2019)

Male male per ora


----------



## Zenos (20 Aprile 2019)

Ma seriamente c'è chi ancora spera nella conferma dell inetto in panca?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Aprile 2019)

Al 17’

Giocatori elogiati del Milan...
Nessuno

Giocatori biasimati:
Chalanoglu
Suso
Donnarumma
Kessie
Rodriguez


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Aprile 2019)

Donnarumma che perde mezzo minuto su ogni rinvio dal fondo é da prendere a sberle


----------



## Snake (20 Aprile 2019)

certo che passare dalla champions a sto vomito di partita...


----------



## R41D3N (20 Aprile 2019)

Soffriamo contro tutte le squadre. Non c'è niente da fare


----------



## Mr. Canà (20 Aprile 2019)

Mamma mia! Se entrava questa...


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Aprile 2019)

Kuco vale 5 Kessie, maledetti Montella e Mirabelli


----------



## sipno (20 Aprile 2019)

Ma porca Eva.... vogliamo attaccare?

Portiamo su più uomini dannzaioneeeeeeee


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Aprile 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Al 17’
> 
> Giocatori elogiati del Milan...
> Nessuno
> ...



Infatti é solo il Parma ad essere pericoloso. 

I "cross" di RR sono una roba indecente


----------



## Solo (20 Aprile 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> certo che passare dalla champions a sto vomito di partita...


Pensa se questa squadra con Gattuso in panca va a giocare in CL il prossimo anno 

Chissà quante imbarcate.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2019)

oggi peggio del solito.

gioco da censura


----------



## dottor Totem (20 Aprile 2019)

A parte Bakayoko, romagnoli e piatek chi di questi sarebbe presentabile in Champions?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Aprile 2019)

Comunque da notare come il parma si posizione con tipo 8 giocatori seduti direttamente davanti e nel area di rigore mentre noi ci presentiamo solo con Piatek in area mentre Borini e la turca si avicinano. Impossibile creare pericoli cosi


----------



## Hellscream (20 Aprile 2019)

Ragazzi, ok tutto, può arrivare pure primo facendo 20 punti a partita, ma questo un secondo dopo la fine del campionato deve andarsene. Non è ammissibile giocare SEMPRE, CON QUALUNQUE AVVERSARIO in questo modo.


----------



## Pampu7 (20 Aprile 2019)

abbiamo il numero 9 più forte del campionato e non siamo in grado di metterlo in condizione di tiro


----------



## Mr. Canà (20 Aprile 2019)

A voler cercare di vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno c'è da dire che stiamo facendo girar abbastanza bene palla. Uno o due tocchi al massimo e la palla gira. Stiamo cercando il varco giusto, loro del resto difendono in 10 praticamente.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ma porca Eva.... vogliamo attaccare?
> 
> Portiamo su più uomini dannzaioneeeeeeee


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

Una roba davvero sconcertante. Mamma mia.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (20 Aprile 2019)

Crossa kessie e non suso conti?!


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> A voler cercare di vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno c'è da dire che stiamo facendo girar abbastanza bene palla. Uno o due tocchi al massimo e la palla gira. Stiamo cercando il varco giusto, loro del resto difendono in 10 praticamente.



ci mancherebbe altro a centrocampo siamo 6 contro 2.. poi però zero tiri


----------



## dottor Totem (20 Aprile 2019)

Paradossalmente Borini è il meno dannoso.


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (20 Aprile 2019)

Sarà un’agonia questo finale di campionato
Abbiamo la speranza di arrivare quarti, noi tifosi, ma razionalmente sappiamo che sarà molto difficile
Stiamo facendo una partita indegna, che fatica mostruosa a fare un tiro in porta
Ma dove voglia andare...


----------



## Heaven (20 Aprile 2019)

Kessie horror


----------



## Zenos (20 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso ha sterilizzato completamente la fase offensiva.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Aprile 2019)

Suso ha davvero rotto


----------



## Pampu7 (20 Aprile 2019)

sarà interessante vedere un girone barcellona liverpool lione milan e fare 1 punto in tutto il girone


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

Camminiamo in campo...


----------



## Zenos (20 Aprile 2019)

Che schifo chalanoglu


----------



## Pamparulez2 (20 Aprile 2019)

Ma chala proprio il calciatore doveva fare


----------



## chicagousait (20 Aprile 2019)

Per come stiamo giocando il pareggio sarebbe un gran risultato


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Aprile 2019)

Il turco è agghiacciante.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Aprile 2019)

Ma dove andiamo con Suso e la turca?


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2019)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Sarà un’agonia questo finale di campionato
> Abbiamo la speranza di arrivare quarti, noi tifosi, ma razionalmente sappiamo che sarà molto difficile
> Stiamo facendo una partita indegna, che fatica mostruosa a fare un tiro in porta
> Ma dove voglia andare...



per me siamo fuori da dopo la partita con la samp. non puoi reggere con un gioco così, il culo prima o poi finisce


----------



## kekkopot (20 Aprile 2019)

Madonna il Turco che obbrobio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Aprile 2019)

Ma su 20 cross uno che finisce in una zona minimamente pericolosa é chiesto troppo? Cioe...tecnicamente abbiamo giocatori che inspiegabilmente non azzecca nemmeno mezzo cross.

Guardate il gol di Cristina ad Amsterdam, cross perfetto. Se fosse stato un nostro giocatore il cross finiva in tribuna...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Aprile 2019)

Uno degli errori che vedo fare sistematicamente: recupero palla basso, invece di verticalizzare mentre loro corrono all' indietro si rallenta e si aspetta che si posizionino nella loro metà campo. Non abbiamo giocatori che si prendano responsabilità tecnica di una giocata atipica


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Aprile 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> A voler cercare di vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno c'è da dire che stiamo facendo girar abbastanza bene palla. Uno o due tocchi al massimo e la palla gira. Stiamo cercando il varco giusto, loro del resto difendono in 10 praticamente.



Scusami è proprio questo che non ci permette di tirare in porta ,il bicchiere e vuotissimo


----------



## Solo (20 Aprile 2019)

Ci sarà un unico gol in questa partita, speriamo sia nostro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2019)

non capisco chi dice che cahla a centrocampo è un bel giocatore. e ce n'è parecchi.
proprio questo è da bassa classifica.....


----------



## Pampu7 (20 Aprile 2019)

partita emozionante, non provavo queste sensazioni dalla finale di atene


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Aprile 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Uno degli errori che vedo fare sistematicamente: recupero palla basso, invece di verticalizzare mentre loro corrono all' indietro si rallenta e si aspetta che si posizionino nella loro metà campo. Non abbiamo giocatori che si prendano responsabilità tecnica di una giocata atipica


E se fosse un ordine del allenatore?


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Uno degli errori che vedo fare sistematicamente: recupero palla basso, invece di verticalizzare mentre loro corrono all' indietro si rallenta e si aspetta che si posizionino nella loro metà campo. Non abbiamo giocatori che si prendano responsabilità tecnica di una giocata atipica



nessuno detta il passaggio e probabilmente è il diktat di mister veleno


----------



## kekkopot (20 Aprile 2019)

Suso in questa prima mezz'ora mi è sembrato leggerissimamente più in palla delle ultime 15 partite. Oggi fà gol


----------



## Pampu7 (20 Aprile 2019)

conti è sempre solo per andar sul fondo a crossare ma suso tutte le volte deve rientrare e perdere tempo e gioco


----------



## Zenos (20 Aprile 2019)

Bravo zapatone


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Aprile 2019)

Suso é forse il giocatore piu dannoso che abbiamo in questa fase della stagione (anzi da Gennaio in poi).

Ferma ogni azione, ignora compagni liberi per fare la sua solita mossa ad accentrarsi. Una mossa che ormai si aspettano tutti. 
Cosi ci rovina praticamente ogni azione che tocca palla, perdendo il tmepo di gioco e inserimento per giocarla a compagni meglio posizionati e liberi. É una roba vergognosa, manco fosse Ronaldo


----------



## Mr. Canà (20 Aprile 2019)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Scusami è proprio questo che non ci permette di tirare in porta ,il bicchiere e vuotissimo



Non sono d'accordo. Contro una squadra che schiera due linee da quattro a difendere la palla va fatta girare velocemente. Questo lo facciamo bene. Purtroppo poi mancano le idee (e qui la colpa è di Rino) e manca un uomo capace di rompere la difesa con la giocata (potrebbe essere Paquetà).


----------



## Heaven (20 Aprile 2019)

Che strazio

Dall’anno prossimo non voglio più vedere Suso, Calhanoglu, Kessie, Borini


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

Che roba brutta.


----------



## Zenos (20 Aprile 2019)

Non meritiamo la CL.


----------



## Pampu7 (20 Aprile 2019)

interessante questo parma foggia


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Aprile 2019)

Ma perchè Suso non la da MAI a Conti ??


----------



## Zenos (20 Aprile 2019)

Eppure son convinto che per Gattuso stiamo facendo un ottimo calcio.


----------



## fra29 (20 Aprile 2019)

Io non oso immaginare il nulla calcistico del Milan con i ritmi, tecnica e tattica della CL. 
Siamo a un livello di gioco imbarazzante


----------



## Le Grand Milan (20 Aprile 2019)

Ma perché abbiamo i giocatori piu lenti di Serie A?


----------



## kekkopot (20 Aprile 2019)

Rodriguez non è capace a saltarne uno


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Eppure son convinto che per Gattuso stiamo facendo un ottimo calcio.



La cosa più atroce è tutta in queste parole.

Preghiamo che sia l'ultimo anno con sto qua


----------



## ispanicojon7 (20 Aprile 2019)

Il miracolo di gattuso cit !


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Aprile 2019)

Squadra ai limiti della comicità.

Uno schifo assurdo, una vergogna.

W il gioco di Gattuso cit.


----------



## Pampu7 (20 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso ieri in conferenza "a noi piace giocare così"


----------



## kekkopot (20 Aprile 2019)

Comunque anche Piatek ha dei limiti. E' un giocatore che deve giocare vicino la porta... finchè non avremo due ali veloci che gli portano via un pò di giocatori sarà estremamente castrato


----------



## R41D3N (20 Aprile 2019)

È uno strazio. Io ho spento, passa la voglia.


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Aprile 2019)

Ok questo Parma sta facendo bene ma oggi il Milan sembra che gioca per nulla, davero patetico.. gente come RR e Calhanoglu sono da cambiare subito.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

In Champions con Gattuso ne prendiamo 6 a partita.


----------



## sipno (20 Aprile 2019)

Siamo molli come la m....

Questa sarebbe la grinta edvil veleno di Gattuso?

Ma che vada a ******


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Aprile 2019)

Gioco imbarazzante, non creiamo alcun pericolo al PARMA.

Il grande miracolo di Gattuso


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Aprile 2019)

Ricordo che il Parma è stato preso a pallate dal Sassuolo settimana scorsa


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2019)

Solito Milan.


----------



## kipstar (20 Aprile 2019)

questa squadra quarta in serie a fa capire perchè poi nelle coppe come movimento veniamo buttati fuori ai quarti....


----------



## Devil man (20 Aprile 2019)

spero che nel secondo tempo metta Calabria, paqueta e cutrone perche cosi non facciamo nulla...


----------



## Lucocco 2 (20 Aprile 2019)

Vergogna


----------



## Pamparulez2 (20 Aprile 2019)

Squadra di indegni non meriteremmo neanche di salvarci


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Aprile 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Comunque anche Piatek ha dei limiti. E' un giocatore che deve giocare vicino la porta... finchè non avremo due ali veloci che gli portano via un pò di giocatori sarà estremamente castrato



Piatek e i suoi limiti sono i ultimi dei nostri problemi. Logico che Piatek non sia Messi o Maradonna. É una punta fortissima, che comunque da noi riceve al massimo un pallone giocabile a partite. Quello é il problema. La totale assenza di gioco.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> In Champions con Gattuso ne prendiamo 6 a partita.



Per me pure di più, considerando che siamo nella fascia più bassa becchiamo tutte squadre toste. Si rischia di fare record negativi storici mai visti nella storia del calcio


----------



## Pamparulez2 (20 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso non va licenziato, va umiliato


----------



## alcyppa (20 Aprile 2019)

Che fecali che siamo.


----------



## neversayconte (20 Aprile 2019)

Direi di spedire sulla luna i soliti scarsoni
Che strazio i passaggi all'indietro. ci mancano veramente centrocamppisti che verticalizzano


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Aprile 2019)

Ennesima prestazione vergognosa.


----------



## Kayl (20 Aprile 2019)

Cronisti imbarazzanti. Calhanoglu in area di rigore si gira, ha Conti e Suso da servire, la passa in mezzo ai due dove c'è il giocatore del Parma mandando nel cesso l'azione e il cronista "buona palla di Calhanoglu".


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Aprile 2019)

Kessie è veramente scarso tecnicamente. Tanta corsa, ma per il resto rasenta lo zero. Suso è una capra egoista senza precedenti. Conti ha fatto almeno 3 o 4 sovrapposizioni interessanti, l'unica volta che gli ha passato il pallone, era la volta in cui Andrea era più marcato rispetto le altre sovrapposizioni. Ricardo Rodriguez si scarta da solo. Cioè non so cosa dire.


----------



## Davidoff (20 Aprile 2019)

Squadra e allenatore scandalosi, servono almeno 4-5 acquisti e qualcuno di competente in panchina. Se arriviamo quarti e confermano Gattuso i dirigenti saranno unici responsabili di questo scempio.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Aprile 2019)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> È uno strazio. Io ho spento, passa la voglia.



Tu hai spento,io farò di meglio,vedrò City -Tottenham tra poco,almeno ti riconcili col calcio.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Aprile 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ok questo Parma sta facendo bene ma oggi il Milan sembra che gioca per nulla, davero patetico.. gente come RR e Calhanoglu sono da cambiare subito.



Oggi? Perché gli ultimi 2 mesi come hanno giocato? Sembrano in vacanza


----------



## Pit96 (20 Aprile 2019)

Sembra la solita partita del milan... stiamo facendo schifo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2019)

Speriamo di vedere un tiro in porta entro la fine di questa partita.


----------



## kekkopot (20 Aprile 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Piatek e i suoi limiti sono i ultimi dei nostri problemi. Logico che Piatek non sia Messi o Maradonna. É una punta fortissima, che comunque da noi riceve al massimo un pallone giocabile a partite. Quello é il problema. La totale assenza di gioco.


Esatto... intendevo che il limite è che non può scendere a centrocampo a prendersi il pallone come ha fatto qualche volta in questo primo tempo. Finchè non ci sarà una qualsiasi forma di gioco a supportarlo sarà estremamente castrato...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (20 Aprile 2019)

Il calcio italiano è diventato schifoso.Un ritmo indegno. Il calcio spagnolo è tutt'altra cosa.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Aprile 2019)

Suso la desse una volta a Conti... La manovra è così lenta che se uno ha seguito la settimana di champions pensa che questo sia un altro sport...


----------



## Mr. Canà (20 Aprile 2019)

L'assenza di gioco offensivo è preoccupante. Qualcosa va fatto, Rino deve prendere qualche rischio anche a livello tattico, non può continuare a nascondersi dietro al mantra de "i giocatori che ho sono questi, posso fare solo questo tipo di gioco".


----------



## Kayl (20 Aprile 2019)

qualcuno metta in campo Paquetà, ci serve qualcuno che sappia cosa fare con la palla tra i piedi. Spero che Conti uccida Suso, piuttosto che passargli il pallone si fa sodomizzare.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Aprile 2019)

Prestazione indegna e vergognosa. Nulla da dire...


----------



## ispanicojon7 (20 Aprile 2019)

Squadra come al solito senza minimo gioco, non ci sono schemi e idee , alcuni giocatori corrono nel nulla .
Cattiveria agonista assente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Aprile 2019)

Ma Conti ha trombato la mamma a Suso?
Mille sovrapposizioni, sempre libero, e servito UNA volta.


----------



## EmmePi (20 Aprile 2019)

Ennesima partita di MER.DA da parte del Milan gottusiano.
Il Parma sembra il Real Madrid. praticamente 40 minuti nella nostra metà campo!!!

E i gottusiani di questo forum ora mi venissero a dire che non abbiamo una rosa all'altezza.... già perchè il Parma ha giocatori molto più forti dei nostri!

E' una pena che non finirà mai...... questa è l'ennesima partita da Set Point, gottuso finora le ha TOPPATE tutte!


----------



## Victorss (20 Aprile 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Gattuso non va licenziato, va umiliato


Umiliato..ho vergogna per voi quando dite queste cose.
Comunque brutta partita per ora, male tutti mister e giocatori.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Aprile 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma Conti ha trombato la mamma a Suso?
> Mille sovrapposizioni, sempre libero, e servito UNA volta.



Come ho scritto poco fa: L'unica volta in cui Suso ha passato la palla a Conti era la volta in cui Conti era più marcato rispetto le precedenti sovrapposizioni. Una sciagura sto Spagnolo del cavolo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma Conti ha trombato la mamma a Suso?
> Mille sovrapposizioni, sempre libero, e servito UNA volta.




Suso fa sempre così pure con Calabria


----------



## Zenos (20 Aprile 2019)

Dentro Paqueta e Castillejo fuori Chala e Borini. 442 ed iniziamo a giocare al calcio.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Aprile 2019)

Siamo capaci di perdere punti con chiunque. Per questo non sono affatto convinto che riusciremo ad andare in CL. Finito il boost positivo da Dicembre a Febbraio abbiamo iniziato a fare vera fatica anche solo a creare qualcosa


----------



## Kayl (20 Aprile 2019)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Suso la desse una volta a Conti... La manovra è così lenta che se uno ha seguito la settimana di champions pensa che questo sia un altro sport...



infatti, per cambiare gioco la passano letteralmente a tutti i giocatori da sinistra a destra e viceversa, ma un maledetto cambio di gioco mai!? L'unico che ci ha provato è stato, sbagliando la potenza, Romagnoli.


----------



## Mr. Canà (20 Aprile 2019)

Piatek va messo nelle condizioni di poter segnare, quindi ci vogliono due giocatori che lascino i solchi sulle fasce e facciano cross (e potrebbero essere Conti e Laxalt, che pur con i suoi limiti resta l'unico a sinistra con queste caratteristiche) e 1-2 giocatori che arrivino a ridosso dell'area e possano servirgli buoni palloni (uno dovrebbe essere Paquetà, che invece fino ad ora ha fatto sempre la mezzala, e l'altro potrebbe essere Calhanoglu, che così tornerebbe a giocare nel ruolo in cui giocava quando abbiamo deciso di acquistarlo).


----------



## Lucocco 2 (20 Aprile 2019)

Uno schifo. Una squadra che si sta giocando la Champions League non può giocare così. Siamo ridicoli


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Aprile 2019)

kipstar ha scritto:


> questa squadra quarta in serie a fa capire perchè poi nelle coppe come movimento veniamo buttati fuori ai quarti....



Giusto,vallo a dire ai servi che esaltano la fogna torinese,ti diro':noi in premier saremmo da lotta salvezza,ci metterebbe sotto pure il fulham retrocesso da mesi per ritmo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Uno schifo. Una squadra che si sta giocando la Champions League non può giocare così. Siamo ridicoli



A dire il vero giochiamo così da sempre tranne rari casi.


----------



## malos (20 Aprile 2019)

Ma si può avere il terrore di andare in champions? Io mi sotterro se vedo giocare così in Europa. Ci massacrerebbero. Che figure di melma santiddio.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (20 Aprile 2019)

Avendo 0 schemi credo potremmo umiliare Gattuso licenziandolo e facendo le ultime gare con un altro tecnico. Secondo me in 2/3 settimane almeno due schemi un tecnico potrebbe insegnarli a ste capre


----------



## Garrincha (20 Aprile 2019)

Autogol o rigore, l'unico modo per vedere un gol


----------



## Mr. Canà (20 Aprile 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Come ho scritto poco fa: L'unica volta in cui Suso ha passato la palla a Conti era la volta in cui Conti era più marcato rispetto le precedenti sovrapposizioni. Una sciagura sto Spagnolo del cavolo.





Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Suso fa sempre così pure con Calabria



Sono due anni che dico che Suso andrebbe ceduto (e continuo a credere che abbiamo provato a cederlo già l'anno scorso, senza successo), ma quando lo dissi in tempi non sospetti venni subissato di "ok, cediamo il miglior assist-man del campionato" o di "si bravo, cediamo l'unico capace di fare la giocata che abbiamo". 

Suso non è un pessimo giocatore, ma in questo Milan il suo contributo per me è inferiore alle limitazioni che impone al gioco (già di per se zoppicante).


----------



## Milo (20 Aprile 2019)

L’unico sempre solo è borini perché sanno che fa pena, come infatti ha dimostrato.

Togliere subito per paqueta grazie


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Aprile 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> L’unico sempre solo è borini perché sanno che fa pena, come infatti ha dimostrato.
> 
> Togliere subito per paqueta grazie



Paquetà non è al 100%. Comunque almeno Borini un po' di movimento lo fa. Il nostro problema più grave è che apparte 3 elementi, nessuno si muove senza palla. La vogliono tutti sui piedi, che non sono nemmeno eccelsi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2019)

Cahlanoglu comunque ha l'invidiabile record di aver sbagliato ogni pallone toccato quest'oggi.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Aprile 2019)

Il solito gioco spumeggiante del microcefalo in panchina...

E qualcuno vorrebbe pure tenerselo se - per mero miracolo - arrivassimo quarti...


----------



## kekkopot (20 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Cahlanoglu comunque ha l'invidiabile record di aver sbagliato ogni pallone toccato quest'oggi.



Come al solito, aggiungerei...


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Aprile 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Oggi? Perché gli ultimi 2 mesi come hanno giocato? Sembrano in vacanza



Contro Juventus e Lazio ho visto altra squadra.

Dobbiamo reagire cavolo!!!


----------



## Le Grand Milan (20 Aprile 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> infatti, per cambiare gioco la passano letteralmente a tutti i giocatori da sinistra a destra e viceversa, ma un maledetto cambio di gioco mai!? L'unico che ci ha provato è stato, sbagliando la potenza, Romagnoli.



Un laterale che fa 50 metri di cors anon puo essere ignorato. Zidane giocava sempre con Lizarazu o R. Carlos. Non esiste sta roba. Solo Suso lo fa sempre


----------



## sipno (20 Aprile 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Gattuso non va licenziato, va umiliato



Concordo..
Io eliminerei ogni suo poster da milanello.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

*Si prepara ad entrare Cutrone*


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Aprile 2019)

Prima cacata di Rodriguez dopo 35 secondi


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Aprile 2019)

Incredibile RR davero non capisco cosa aspetta Gattuso...  questo maledetto NON VUOLE essere in campo


----------



## Guglielmo90 (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Si prepara ad entrare Cutrone*



Un classico.. mah. Piatek lo stiamo già bruciando


----------



## ispanicojon7 (20 Aprile 2019)

RR da spedire in svizzera subito


----------



## 6milan (20 Aprile 2019)

Ma perché suso nn la passa mai a conti? Altra partita senza un minimo di gioco che amarezza


----------



## ispanicojon7 (20 Aprile 2019)

stessa squadra del primo tempo, nulla !!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Aprile 2019)

Io sono molto tollerante, ma in 5’ del secondo tempo solo 2 cross del Parma....

Iniziano a girarmi.....


----------



## Pampu7 (20 Aprile 2019)

Metti Paqueta che anche zoppo può far qualcosa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Aprile 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma Conti ha trombato la mamma a Suso?
> Mille sovrapposizioni, sempre libero, e servito UNA volta.



Suso semplicemente é quello. Gioca per se. Ti rovaina 20 azioni per come gioca, poi ti indovina magari una e risolve la partita, ma come gioco squadra é un danno infinito

Come Menez un paio d'anni fa. Almeno Menez era un po piu costante...


----------



## Wildbone (20 Aprile 2019)

Evidentemente, visto che il fatto che Suso non la passi mai a Conti è lampante, è una decisione di Gattuso. Probabilmente preferisce che Conti corra a vuoto solo per portarsi via l'uomo e lasciare Suso 1v1. Non può essere altrimenti. È troppo sistematica la cosa.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

Mirabelli in un anno ha fatto tanti di quei danni che una persona normale ce metterebbe almeno una decina.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2019)

Il nulla.


----------



## LukeLike (20 Aprile 2019)

Ma lo state vedendo Kessie? Ma che roba è?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (20 Aprile 2019)

Io un altro anno così non lo reggo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Aprile 2019)

Primo cross decente, ovviamente di Conti



Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli in un anno ha fatto tanti di quei danni che una persona normale ce metterebbe almeno una decina.



Borini, la turca, Biglia, RR, Andre Silva, Kalinic.

Una marea di cessi strapagati.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Primo cross decente, ovviamente di Conti
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Il danno veramente irreparabile di Miracessi sarà sempre e solo il contratto a Gattuso. Non riesco a darmi pace


----------



## ispanicojon7 (20 Aprile 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma lo state vedendo Kessie? Ma che roba è?



E' solo un maratoneta , molte volte corre anche male...


----------



## fra29 (20 Aprile 2019)

Vinciamo se se lo fanno da soli, se sbaglia qualcosa qualcuno di loro.. Altrimenti stiamo 3 giorni senza tirare..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Aprile 2019)

Mi annoia troppo. Metto n pausa e faccio un pisolino, spero nel miracolo al risveglio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Aprile 2019)

Sembra una partita fra due squadre che non hanno piu alcun tipo di traguardo in campionato.

Sono li giusto perche vengono pagati ad entrare in campo.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

Bravo Piatek, c'ha provato


----------



## 6milan (20 Aprile 2019)

Io resisterò per la fine del campionato, ma se il prossimo anno siamo ancora con quello in panchina io a malincuore nn vedrò più il mio Milan. Troppa sofferenza e pochezza.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Aprile 2019)

Solito cambio assurdo

Ovviamente Suso e calhanoglu mai sostituiti


----------



## Pampu7 (20 Aprile 2019)

Ora la perdiamo, chi difende? suso?


----------



## alcyppa (20 Aprile 2019)

Bakayoko per Cutrone?

Eh?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Aprile 2019)

Ma che cavolo di cambio é? Gattuso é indegno!!! Toglie il migliore a centrocampo, l'unico che porta un po d'ordine. 
*Mi mancano le parole*


Piatek controlla in area, non c'e nessuno che puo ricevere la palla fuori dal area.


----------



## Mr. Canà (20 Aprile 2019)

Suso davvero irritante, anche quando Conti gli chiede platealmente la palla, indicandogli il passaggio, lo ignora.


----------



## Wildbone (20 Aprile 2019)

Vediamo dove ci porta il passaggio alle due punte con un Bakayoko in meno.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (20 Aprile 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> Io resisterò per la fine del campionato, ma se il prossimo anno siamo ancora con quello in panchina io a malincuore nn vedrò più il mio Milan. Troppa sofferenza e pochezza.



Idem. Ormai questa stagione bisogna supportare fino alla fine. Ma un'altra stagione con questo gioco osceno non è possibile.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

Santo Dio che piedi


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Aprile 2019)

Non sia mai che Kessiè inquadri la porta


----------



## LukeLike (20 Aprile 2019)

E quando la prende la porta sta capra di Kessie


----------



## Pit96 (20 Aprile 2019)

Boh... non so che pensare


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso è veramente un incompetente... Mamma mia che cambio...

Solo la fortuna ci può salvare...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Aprile 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Gattuso è veramente un incompetente... Mamma mia che cambio...
> 
> Solo la fortuna ci può salvare...



Cioe...non esiste spiegazione. Un cambio incredibilmente ignorante.

L'unico che puo far partire l'azione e che é in grado di saltare il primo pressing palla al piede. Boh, non c'e una minima spiegazione logica per questo cambio.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2019)

Datemi brocchi come allenatore per Dio. Mi va bene pure lui


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Contro Juventus e Lazio ho visto altra squadra.
> 
> Dobbiamo reagire cavolo!!!



perchè il milan non sa assolutamente attaccare e con le difese chiuse va in difficoltà. questi sono i limiti di non avere un allenatore in panchina


----------



## Wildbone (20 Aprile 2019)

Lol, Romagnoli inganna l'arbitro con un flop indegno


----------



## Mr. Canà (20 Aprile 2019)

Per me invece il cambio è buono. Non conosciamo le condizioni di Paquetà, qualcosa andava fatto e se con le due punte ovviamente perdiamo qualcosa in mezzo al campo, obblighiamo anche il Parma a occupare gli spazi in maniera distinta in difesa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2019)

Partita da morte del calcio, ci puo' salvare solo un errore del Parma.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

Boh, non ci sono davvero più parole.


----------



## Zenos (20 Aprile 2019)

Io sto ancora cercando di capire il cambio.davvero inconcepibile.


----------



## Pampu7 (20 Aprile 2019)

E con oggi le ho viste tutte, da pirlo a kessie regista il calcio è morto


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Aprile 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Suso davvero irritante, anche quando Conti gli chiede platealmente la palla, indicandogli il passaggio, lo ignora.


non e la prima volta che succede grosse responsabilità del allenatore che prende suso e lo reguardisca


----------



## ispanicojon7 (20 Aprile 2019)

non ne posso piu


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

Castillejo per Conti.

Sugo e Turca ancora dentro. Incredibile.


----------



## Kayl (20 Aprile 2019)

Metti Paquetà per dio!


----------



## kekkopot (20 Aprile 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mi annoia troppo. Metto n pausa e faccio un pisolino, spero nel miracolo al risveglio


Infatti ci annoiamo talmente tanto che siamo più sul forum che a guardare la partita


----------



## kipstar (20 Aprile 2019)

brutta partita fin qua.....che può costare carissimo......


----------



## kekkopot (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Castillejo per Conti.
> 
> Sugo e Turca ancora dentro. Incredibile.



Non li toglierà mai... non si capisce il motivo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2019)

Per fortuna che la Roma affronta l'inter questa giornata.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2019)

Deve per forza avere una relazione omosessuale con Suso e il turco, dai.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (20 Aprile 2019)

ma giochiamo per il pareggio ?


----------



## Pampu7 (20 Aprile 2019)

e bravo rino ti sei preparato l'ennesima scusa per una partita vergognosa.In questo modo i tuoi amici giornalisti diranno che questi sono cambi voluti da leo


----------



## 6milan (20 Aprile 2019)

Due trequartisti suso e chala, cosa devono sentire le mie orecchie


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per fortuna che la Roma affronta l'inter questa giornata.



Il calendario è SEMPRE a nostro favore. SEMPRE. Solo così Gattuso può arrivare in Champions.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Aprile 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Non li toglierà mai... non si capisce il motivo



É qualcosa di totalmente indegno. Possono fare schifo 20 partite di fila, ma saranno sempre e comunque in campo


----------



## Aron (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Castillejo per Conti.
> 
> Sugo e Turca ancora dentro. Incredibile.



Piuttosto che toglierli preferirebbe ritirarsi da allenatore.


----------



## Mr. Canà (20 Aprile 2019)

Abbastanza esplicita l'espressione di Conti in panchina.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

Meno male che è arrivata sta botta di culo


----------



## Kayl (20 Aprile 2019)

Che culo, lo ha colpito in faccia


----------



## Solo (20 Aprile 2019)

Che culoooooooooo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso incarna il peggio del peggio, non è solo un fattore di incompetenza, sono proprio i favoritismi da bimbi delle elementari.

I suoi cocchi giocano sempre e comunque. Indegno


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Aprile 2019)

Castillejo! Che colpo di testa!


----------



## alcyppa (20 Aprile 2019)

Dai dai da dai dai


----------



## Guglielmo90 (20 Aprile 2019)

Siiii Samuuuu


----------



## Igniorante (20 Aprile 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Non li toglierà mai... non si capisce il motivo



Purtroppo il motivo si capisce benissimo.
Il carattere di Gattuso è questo, stoicamente continua a tenerli in campo per sperare di riuscire a dimostrare di aver ragione rispetto al comune sentire del popolo rossonero


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2019)

Cambio azzeccato!


----------



## 6milan (20 Aprile 2019)

Ora diranno gattuso il re dei cambi


----------



## davoreb (20 Aprile 2019)

Che culo... Cmq Suso oggi è l'unico che sta facendo qualcosa


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Aprile 2019)

Ragazzi Suso ha cambiato il modo di crossare (andando di destro) e abbiamo segnato... che strano!!


----------



## mandraghe (20 Aprile 2019)

La stava schivando


----------



## ispanicojon7 (20 Aprile 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> Ora diranno gattuso il re dei cambi



sono gia' pronti i giornali con i titoloni


----------



## alcyppa (20 Aprile 2019)

Adesso evitiamoci di farci schiacciare per 20 minuti


----------



## chicagousait (20 Aprile 2019)

Che botta di fortuna.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Cambio azzeccato!




Miracolo Gattuso cit.

Ora verrà osannato come stratega dalla stampa


----------



## Mr. Canà (20 Aprile 2019)

Adesso non facciamo stupidaggini.


----------



## Devil man (20 Aprile 2019)

assist man suso


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Aprile 2019)

Il Dio del Calcio ci vuole proprio bene...

Dai dai...

PS: Gattuso vattene!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Aprile 2019)

Inserimento perfetto di samu, il cross era messo dentro un po' a caso

Ora teniamo


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Non li toglierà mai... non si capisce il motivo



lo fa apposta per non farci arrivare 4i


----------



## ispanicojon7 (20 Aprile 2019)

serve il secondo o rischiamo


----------



## Le Grand Milan (20 Aprile 2019)

Anche se giochiamo da schifo dobbiamo andare in champions. E vitale per il nostro progetto. Dai Milan dai!!!!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2019)

Ora immagino faremo un super catenaccio e toglierà piatek magari


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Aprile 2019)

Ora Paquetá per Suso dobbiamo fare l'secondo e migliorare la gestione palla!


----------



## ispanicojon7 (20 Aprile 2019)

cutrone 1 palla la riesce a tenere ?


----------



## 6milan (20 Aprile 2019)

Oddio esce il turcooo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Aprile 2019)

Entra il zombie, ho paura


----------



## Aron (20 Aprile 2019)

Domani nevica


----------



## ispanicojon7 (20 Aprile 2019)

biglia


----------



## Zenos (20 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso merita la conferma (cit.)


----------



## Mr. Canà (20 Aprile 2019)

Peccato per il fuori gioco, però abbiamo capito che ora che il Parma deve recuperare, si può anche provare a fare questo tipo di giocata oltre al nostro solito pseudo tiki-taka.


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2019)

non era fuorigioco,cosa dicono i commentatori "indubbiamente" e "chiaramente"
è in linea!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Aprile 2019)

Fuorigioco di un alluce, bah


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Aprile 2019)

Madonna, era un niente questo fuorigoco di PIatek. Peccato!


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

Madonna...


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Aprile 2019)

Donnarumma imbarazzante


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Aprile 2019)

fuorigioco di una punta del piede peccato


----------



## Mr. Canà (20 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> non era fuorigioco,cosa dicono i commentatori "indubbiamente" e "chiaramente"
> è in linea!!!





AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Fuorigioco di un alluce, bah





Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Madonna, era un niente questo fuorigoco di PIatek. Peccato!



Mezza scarpa, assurdo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Aprile 2019)

Ma dove va Donnarumma?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Aprile 2019)

Donnarumma un disastro oggi, due uscite pessime. É andate bene entrambe le volte...ma che rischi. Sempre in ritardo, arriva il pallonem lui ci pensa diversi secondi e poi esce


----------



## alcyppa (20 Aprile 2019)

Ma che fa donnarumma


----------



## Le Grand Milan (20 Aprile 2019)

Che stress!!!


----------



## Pampu7 (20 Aprile 2019)

biglia non ha ancora toccato un pallone


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2019)

da quello che hanno mostrato a noi non si vede luce,se poi loro hanno strumenti più accurati non lo so.


----------



## Zenos (20 Aprile 2019)

Ha cambiato modulo. Sta difendendo il gol. Mentalità da Frosinone.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Aprile 2019)

Se veramente riusciamo ad andare in CL in queste condizioni non dobbiamo dare uno schiaffo alla fortuna. Bisogna assolutamente cambiare allenatore e tantissimi elementi titolari. In questo modo non possiamo competere assolutamente


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ha cambiato modulo. Sta difendendo il gol. Mentalità da Frosinone.




E' già tanto che siamo rimasti con le due punte, ero convinto togliesse piatek


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Aprile 2019)

Dieci minuti interminabili


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Aprile 2019)

Solito cacasotto


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Aprile 2019)

Siamo praticamente in 10. Patrick non riesce a correre


----------



## Pampu7 (20 Aprile 2019)

Biglia ahahahahahahah


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Aprile 2019)

Maledetto Biglia inutile in copertura


----------



## mandraghe (20 Aprile 2019)

Biglia....


----------



## ispanicojon7 (20 Aprile 2019)

centrocampo di burro


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Aprile 2019)

BIglia fisicamente é troppo debole per coprire davanti alla difesa. COntro Kuco non ha avuto alcuna speranza.


Purtroppo le perlessita sulla sua eta e condizione fisica al epoca del acquisto si sono dimostrate giuste.


----------



## 6milan (20 Aprile 2019)

Saranno 10 min infiniti


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2019)

Kessie sta reggendo il centrocampo da solo da quando è uscito Bakayoko


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

Che cesso che è Biglia


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2019)

che danno Biglia e Borini,da palla nostra a centrocampo liscio di Biglia e fallo inutile di Borini regalando punizione


----------



## Le Grand Milan (20 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> Kessie sta reggendo il centrocampo da solo da quando è uscito Bakayoko



Assolutamente vero


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2019)

ecco qua,complimenti
non avrebbero mai fatto goal senza questo regalo.


----------



## Zenos (20 Aprile 2019)

Ecc


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

Che degrado

1-1


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Aprile 2019)

Finita


----------



## Solo (20 Aprile 2019)

Uccidetemi.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (20 Aprile 2019)

Ce lo meritiamo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Aprile 2019)

complimenti. Una squadra ridicola


----------



## alcyppa (20 Aprile 2019)

Uccidetemi


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2019)

Cacciate Biglia per favore.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Aprile 2019)

Peccato abbia recuperato Donnarumma


----------



## Pit96 (20 Aprile 2019)

Te pareva...


----------



## neversayconte (20 Aprile 2019)

Pareggio giusto. Sono il nulla. Non è il mio milan questo


----------



## Le Grand Milan (20 Aprile 2019)

Grande mossa fare entrare sto cesso di Biglia


----------



## ispanicojon7 (20 Aprile 2019)

maledetti .


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Aprile 2019)

Ma donnarumma?


----------



## mandraghe (20 Aprile 2019)

Complimenti a Biglia e Borini, andate in culo va.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (20 Aprile 2019)

Ragazzi io inizio a pensare che è meglio non andare in Champions. Questo progetto tecnico è fallimentare. Bisogna ripartire da zero.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

Biglia oltre ad essere scarsissimo porta anche sfiga.


----------



## alcyppa (20 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso psicotico maledetto... Lui e biglia


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso c'entra poco,sono questi due cialtroni ad aver sbagliato
fallo assurdo al limite
poi tira meglio le punizioni un difensore centrale a fine carriera che i nostri strapagati


----------



## MaschioAlfa (20 Aprile 2019)

Dai che ora quel demente di Gattuso cambia modulo per tornare a segnare...

Che incompetente.

Ma licenziatelo


----------



## Wildbone (20 Aprile 2019)

Non c'era neanche il fallo, cristo santo. Borini manca il pallone ma non tocca il giocatore avversario, che si butta verso il corpo di Fabio.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma donnarumma?



La responsabilità di tutto è di Biglia.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (20 Aprile 2019)

Biglia di *****


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Aprile 2019)

Grazie RIno, la genialata di dare il centrocampo in mano a Biglia é stat una genialata fantastica, infatti Bakayoko stava giocando troppo bene. Giusto toglierlo. Biglia in questa stagione ha dimostrato come sia fortissimo davanti alla difesa.

Grazie mille! Il tuo mircacolo continua! Seo un bel esempio per altra gente con un QI sui 50



Andris ha scritto:


> Kessie sta reggendo il centrocampo da solo da quando è uscito Bakayoko



Infatti Biglia in copertura é piu inutile di Mauri. Bakayoko nel nostro centrocampo é insostiuibile.

Il nostro genio su 3 cambi ne ha sbagliati 2.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (20 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> Gattuso c'entra poco,sono questi due cialtroni ad aver sbagliato



ma smettetela di difenderlo


----------



## Devil man (20 Aprile 2019)

Grazie Sburrini


----------



## fra29 (20 Aprile 2019)

Game over


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Aprile 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io inizio a pensare che è meglio non andare in Champions. Questo progetto tecnico è fallimentare. Bisogna ripartire da zero.


ma basta con queste tiritera. La Champions è fondamentale per fare entrare soldi freschi. Ogni anno altrimenti siamo in stallo


----------



## kekkopot (20 Aprile 2019)

Questo succede a volere difendere il gol come un frosinone qualsiasi


----------



## Lambro (20 Aprile 2019)

Ma Borini come salta in barriera, ma persino nei giovanissimi ti insegnano a saltare DRITTO. Mamma mia che roba


----------



## Mr. Canà (20 Aprile 2019)

Qui si rischia veramente di non arrivare nemmeno in Europa League.


----------



## Zenos (20 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> ma smettetela di difenderlo



Ci vuol davvero coraggio


----------



## fra29 (20 Aprile 2019)

La balistica..


----------



## Guglielmo90 (20 Aprile 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> ma basta con queste tiritera. La Champions è fondamentale per fare entrare soldi freschi. Ogni anno altrimenti siamo in stallo



Ne sono consapevole. Ma se raggiungiamo la Champions e poi continuiamo con questa idea tecnica, l'anno prossimo arriviamo quinti e bisogna ripartire da zero.


----------



## Devil man (20 Aprile 2019)

Champions che dove ? quando ? mai


----------



## 6milan (20 Aprile 2019)

E stasera ci supera pure la Roma e si avvicinano Lazio e Atalanta taaaaac


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> ma smettetela di difenderlo



e chi lo difende,ma negli episodi non sta in campo l'allenatore.
se quello è un asino che vuoi dall'allenatore?
Gattuso può aver sbagliato i cambi ma senza quel fallo avremmo vinto lo stesso


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Aprile 2019)

L'uomo del "miracolo sportivo" ahahahahaha

Ma quando lo cacciano questo cesso????


----------



## MaschioAlfa (20 Aprile 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Non c'era neanche il fallo, cristo santo. Borini manca il pallone ma non tocca il giocatore avversario, che si butta verso il corpo di Fabio.



Il fallo è inesistente....
Ma Gattuso è un demente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2019)

Biglia il nuovo Montolivo.


----------



## Solo (20 Aprile 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io inizio a pensare che è meglio non andare in Champions. Questo progetto tecnico è fallimentare. Bisogna ripartire da zero.


Di questo passo nel 2030 saremo qui a dire che forse è meglio retrocedere perché il progetto tecnico per una salvezza tranquilla è fallimentare...


----------



## kekkopot (20 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> e chi lo difende,ma negli episodi non sta in campo l'allenatore.
> se quello è un asino che vuoi dall'allenatore?
> Gattuso può aver sbagliato i cambi ma senza quel fallo avremmo vinto lo stesso


Se non l'avesse messo...


----------



## fra29 (20 Aprile 2019)

Ci tocca tifare ancora per le altre.
Praticamente sta CL sarebbe un autentico furto (anche se per me non ci andremo, sta squadra a Torino e Firenze non vincerà mai)


----------



## davidsdave80 (20 Aprile 2019)

biglia ex giocatore.. molle.. non dice niente


----------



## mandraghe (20 Aprile 2019)

Io ancora mi chiedo come l'incapace abbia potuto togliere Baka, boh. E poi fa entrare il morto di sonno argentino. Inspiegabile.


----------



## Pampu7 (20 Aprile 2019)

Abbiamo in panchina uno che al massimo ha allenato il Pisa, manco il chievo è messo così male


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Aprile 2019)

Borini a battere i corner... ok


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Aprile 2019)

Borini...


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

Ma come si fa a far giocare Borini? Borini, santo Dio. Io non mi capacito.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Io ancora mi chiedo come l'incapace abbia potuto togliere Baka, boh. E poi fa entrare il morto di sonno argentino. Inspiegabile.



...una follia.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (20 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> e chi lo difende,ma negli episodi non sta in campo l'allenatore.
> se quello è un asino che vuoi dall'allenatore?
> Gattuso può aver sbagliato i cambi ma senza quel fallo avremmo vinto lo stesso



Quindi l'allenatore dovrebbe cercare di rendere poco influenti questi episodi. Non possiamo giocare 10 minuti a partita, segnare il giorno casuale e poi tornare a difenderci sia che giochiamo con la Juventus sia che giochiamo con il Dudelange.


----------



## kipstar (20 Aprile 2019)

purtroppo quando hai fborini che batte gli angoli una domanda dovresti portela....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> e chi lo difende,ma negli episodi non sta in campo l'allenatore.
> se quello è un asino che vuoi dall'allenatore?
> Gattuso può aver sbagliato i cambi ma senza quel fallo avremmo vinto lo stesso



Cosa voglio? Magari che non toglie l'unico giocatore che regge il centrocampo, magari che non affida il centrocampo ad un ex giocatore che ha ampiamente dimostrato di non esserci piu a livello fisico. Biglia davanti alla difesa é improponibile. MEglio un Mauri qualsiasi, che il genio in panchina comunque non conosce nemmeno.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Aprile 2019)

Penso che nessuno sul pianeta tiri gli angoli peggio di noi..


----------



## kekkopot (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a far giocare Borini? Borini, santo Dio. Io non mi capacito.



E a fargli battere i calci d'angolo


----------



## Le Grand Milan (20 Aprile 2019)

Borini 2 millioni e mezzo all'anno...


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2019)

come al solito gli angoli nei momenti decisivi finali in rimonta puntualmente escono fuori.
che li battano borini,suso,calhanoglu o chiunque altro.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (20 Aprile 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Di questo passo nel 2030 saremo qui a dire che forse è meglio retrocedere perché il progetto tecnico per una salvezza tranquilla è fallimentare...



Quindi andiamo in Champions con Gattuso a fare il 4-3-3 e catenaccio con Suso e Chalanoglu


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

Sugo...


----------



## Devil man (20 Aprile 2019)

cioe ma manco le basi quanti calci dangolo abbiamo buttato fuori inutilmente??? cioè sto schifo manco da serie B...


----------



## ispanicojon7 (20 Aprile 2019)

giocatori incapaci .


----------



## kekkopot (20 Aprile 2019)

Suso è veramente un danno... lento lento lento


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Aprile 2019)

Nemmeno in Europa League andiamo


----------



## Mr. Canà (20 Aprile 2019)

Minuto 95, dobbiamo segnare e a parte Suso che porta palla ci sono solo Piatek e Cutrone davanti... ma dove vogliamo andare con questi qui?


----------



## Zenos (20 Aprile 2019)

Vergogna.


----------



## R41D3N (20 Aprile 2019)

Squadra ridicola, allenatore incapace


----------



## Solo (20 Aprile 2019)

Addio Champions.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Aprile 2019)

Finita, Champions andata


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2019)

due punti buttati


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2019)

Mi sa che dobbiamo aspettare ancora qualche anno prima di entrare in Champions.
D'altronde quando vinci 1 partita in 2 mesi non si può pretendere nulla.


----------



## sipno (20 Aprile 2019)

Vergognaaaaaaa!


Spero di non incontrare mai per strada gattuso perché finirei in galera!

Maledetto!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Aprile 2019)

Che schifo mamma mia. Comunque il fallo di Borini per me non c'era eh.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (20 Aprile 2019)

Mi raccomando continuate a difendere questo pseudo allenatore


----------



## malos (20 Aprile 2019)

Non meritano di andarci in cl. Giusto così.


----------



## Mr. Canà (20 Aprile 2019)

Un'altra volta, un'ora e mezza buttata. Riuscissi almeno a seguire le partite con indifferenza, invece no, mi tocca pure soffrire e farmi il sangue amaro.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (20 Aprile 2019)

Biglia del *****. Mai amato sto pippone.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Aprile 2019)

Grazie a Mr Veleno e a chi lo ha tenuto fino ad ora, complice quanto lui. La CL non ve la meritate!


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Aprile 2019)

Se Inter e Napoli non vincono è finita.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Aprile 2019)

0 azioni nei 6 minuti di recupero


----------



## mark (20 Aprile 2019)

Che schifo!! Si devono vergognare dal primo all'ultimo!! Gattuso in primis


----------



## Heaven (20 Aprile 2019)

Ma se ne andassero tutti af*******, altra stagione buttata perché incapaci di vincere col PARMA! Vergognosi

Fosse per me esonero immediato, a calci in culo


----------



## odasensei (20 Aprile 2019)

Squadraccia


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Aprile 2019)

Montolivo >>>> Biglia... due punti buttati


----------



## Petrecte (20 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2019)

il pari ci poteva stare a torino la prossima,questa era da vincere.
ora tocca fare il contrario,ma giocando così poco ci credo


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Aprile 2019)

Che vergogna, io direi di fare attenzione anche all'Europa League

Donnarumma 6,5
Conti 4,5 imbarazzante, da cedere all'istante
Romagnoli 6
Zapata 6
Rodriguez 5 brrr
Kessie 5 pagliaccio
Bakayoko 5 pagliaccio^2
Calhanoglu 5 malissimo
Borini 6 il migliore con Castillejo
Piatek 5 stessa fine di Higuain, partito a razzo e poi nulla, grande Gattuso 
Suso 5 a parte l'assist uno schifo assurdo

Cutrone 4,5 femminuccia, serie A e non vai di faccia a prendere la palla, che schifo
Castillejo 7 questo sta in panchina e gioca Suso, grande Gattuso
Biglia sv

Gattuso 10 gran gioco cit.


----------



## Schism75 (20 Aprile 2019)

Mi auguro un repulisti generale questa estate, ad iniziare dalla guida tecnica. Che come sto dicendo da subito, è del tutto inadeguata.
Ma vi immaginate il prossimo anno in champions? Con questo allenatore? Io non voglio vedere che ci ammazzano tutti.


----------



## Paolino (20 Aprile 2019)

Veleno datemi del Veleno maledetto


----------



## Le Grand Milan (20 Aprile 2019)

Il nostro livello è veramente schifoso. SE dobbiamo dire la verità la squadra che merita di piu la Champions è l'Atalanta. Gioco corale, schemi precisi , inteligenza di gioco e grande velocità.


----------



## Mr. Canà (20 Aprile 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Se Inter e Napoli non vincono è finita.



Cambia poco. Giocando così perdiamo sia a Torino che a Firenze.


----------



## Kaw (20 Aprile 2019)

Pensavo fosse la classica partita che vinci 0-1 giocando male, ma che pesa tanto.
E invece nemmeno questo facciamo...
La partita l'ha pareggiata gattuso con l'ultimo cambio, poche storie...

Stasera la Roma vince a Milano, segnatevelo...


----------



## tonilovin93 (20 Aprile 2019)

Ma quello che dovevamo chiedere scusa a Gattuso, 'ndo sta!?
Per un confronto pacato e sincero, per capire


----------



## 1972 (20 Aprile 2019)

sono un branco di pippe - pure quelli che voi ritenete fenomeni. prima ce lo mettiamo in testa meglio e'.


----------



## andreima (20 Aprile 2019)

Riescono sempre a fare peggio..io sono esausto,fate finire sto incubo


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (20 Aprile 2019)

Ridicoli. Basta, non ce la faccio più.
Andassero via tutti


----------



## davidelynch (20 Aprile 2019)

Mi avete fatto bestemmiare anche oggi, maledetti.


----------



## Prealpi (20 Aprile 2019)

Allenatore che in più di un anno e mezzo non è riuscito a dare un solo schema di attacco, ma come si fa a continuare così, mai visto dare tanto credito a sto debuttante allo sbaraglio


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2019)

Nervi saldi ragazzi.
Altri 11 punti e siamo in Champions. 
A quel punto faremo le analisi e interverremo dove serve. E serve molto.


----------



## Pampu7 (20 Aprile 2019)

Ma leonardo era ed è uno stupido a non volerlo in panchina fin da luglio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Mi auguro un repulisti generale questa estate, ad iniziare dalla guida tecnica. Che come sto dicendo da subito, è del tutto inadeguata.
> Ma vi immaginate il prossimo anno in champions? Con questo allenatore? Io non voglio vedere che ci ammazzano tutti.


In Champions questa squadra prenderebbe 5-6 gol a partita. Sarebbe come il Liechtenstein in un girone di qualificazione europea.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Aprile 2019)

Speriamo vincano tutte, Atalanta, Lazio e Roma. Non meritiamo NULLA.


----------



## Denny14 (20 Aprile 2019)

Hai fatto un miracolo a segnare un goal mettendo tutti gli attaccanti possibili e che fai? Invece di continuare a spingere e mettere il Parma all'angolo ridimensiona tutto e ti metti a subire ad un quarto d'ora dalla fine? Guttuso è peggio del peggior iachini. Basta con questo difensivismo da quattro soldi...


----------



## ispanicojon7 (20 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Nervi saldi ragazzi.
> Altri 11 punti e siamo in Champions.
> A quel punto faremo le analisi e interverremo dove serve. E serve molto.



Ma quali 11 punti . Come credi di farli ? Ma le vedete le partite ?


----------



## MassimoRE (20 Aprile 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> sono un branco di pippe - pure quelli che voi ritenete fenomeni. prima ce lo mettiamo in testa meglio e'.


Pure Piatek? E com’è che appena arrivato segnava, poi appena ha cominciato a fare gli schemi (si fa per dire ovviamente) di Gattuso ora non riesce più nemmeno a tirare in porta?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Nervi saldi ragazzi.
> Altri 11 punti e siamo in Champions.
> A quel punto faremo le analisi e interverremo dove serve. E serve molto.



I miei nervi sono saltati da Ottobre.


----------



## 6milan (20 Aprile 2019)

Ma chi é lì a Milano facesse una contestazione seria sotto casa Milan bastaaaaaa


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Aprile 2019)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Speriamo vincano tutte, Atalanta, Lazio e Roma. Non meritiamo NULLA.



Speriamo perdano tutte. Si tifa Milan! Questi commenti non si possono proprio leggere.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (20 Aprile 2019)

Indecenti. Senza un minimo gioco. Basta, ormai sono indifendibili.
Un tiro a porta a partita. Scandalo


----------



## Solo (20 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Ma quali 11 punti . Come credi di farli ? Ma le vedete le partite ?


Penso che neanche con gli arbitraggi dei gobbi riusciremmo a fare 11 punti...


----------



## Aron (20 Aprile 2019)

MassimoRE ha scritto:


> Pure Piatek? E com’è che appena arrivato segnava, poi appena ha cominciato a fare gli schemi (si fa per dire ovviamente) di Gattuso ora non riesce più nemmeno a tirare in porta?



Era quasi inevitabile che calasse anche Piatek (non puoi affidare tutte le speranze di qualificazione a due ragazzini come Piatek e Paquetà, per quanto siano gli unici in grado di fare veramente la differenza).
Difficile immaginare questo Milan in Champions, ma aspettiamo...


----------



## 1972 (20 Aprile 2019)

MassimoRE ha scritto:


> Pure Piatek? E com’è che appena arrivato segnava, poi appena ha cominciato a fare gli schemi (si fa per dire ovviamente) di Gattuso ora non riesce più nemmeno a tirare in porta?



pure lui certamente. quelli che a voi sembrano fenomeni lo sono perche' giocano in una squadra composta da giocatori indecenti in un campionato indecente.


----------



## rot-schwarz (20 Aprile 2019)

abbiamo fatto schifo, il parma meritava di piu', calcio d'angoli da vergognarsi, nessun cross decente, tiri in porta inesistenti, il fallo di borini fa lega pro, il muro da pulcini. Mi viene il sonno quando guardo il milan, soltanto l'arrabbiatura mi tiene sveglio


----------



## RojoNero (20 Aprile 2019)

ragazzi bastano 1.000 euro e vengo a farveli io dei cross decenti! ma che cavolo fanno in allenamento???


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Ma quali 11 punti . Come credi di farli ? Ma le vedete le partite ?



Tre vittorie e due pareggi, ovviamente.
Siamo ancora in corsa.

Le partite le vedo, ma da tutto l'anno.
Mi sembra anzi più assurdo aspettarsi di fare chissà cosa proprio oggi a Parma. Giochiamo così, i giocatori sono questi, ormai bisogna farsene una ragione senza illudersi ogni volta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Penso che neanche con gli arbitraggi dei gobbi riusciremmo a fare 11 punti...



penso che cosa più vera e triste non sia mai stata detta qui dentro


----------



## neversayconte (20 Aprile 2019)

Chi è più scarso l allenatore o i giocatori? Io dico il primo


----------



## ispanicojon7 (20 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tre vittorie e due pareggi, ovviamente.
> Siamo ancora in corsa.
> 
> Le partite le vedo, ma da tutto l'anno.
> Mi sembra anzi più assurdo aspettarsi di fare chissà cosa proprio oggi a Parma. Giochiamo così, i giocatori sono questi, ormai bisogna farsene una ragione senza illudersi ogni volta.



Siamo ancora in corsa , sei un gattusiano ?
Se non riesci a vincere a parma sognati gli 11 punti (per me non basterebbero ) a parma mi aspettavo una vittoria , nulla di piu' nulla di meno.


----------



## 6milan (20 Aprile 2019)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Chi è più scarso l allenatore o i giocatori? Io dico il primo



L'allenatore con il suo anticalcio farebbe diventare una Pippa pure messi e Ronaldo... Guarda Paquetà all'esordio e guardalo dalla 2 partita


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Aprile 2019)

Oggi ho perso tutta la fede possibile in questa squadra, sembra siamo solo noi tifosi a volere la Champions, almeno per me questa banda di giocatorini non meritano più il nostro supporto, mi dispiace molto per Gattuso ma ormai sono sicuro che alla fine andra in Champions la Roma.

Donnarumma 4
Conti 5
Zapata 5
Romagnoli 5
RR 3
Borini 5
Bakayoko 5
Kessiè 4
Suso 4
Calhanoglu 3 
Piatek 5


----------



## Pit96 (20 Aprile 2019)

Ho perso il conto delle occasioni sprecate. E poi dovremmo tenere Gattuso...


----------



## Coccosheva81 (20 Aprile 2019)

Tutte pippe, mi raccomando sempre la colpa ai giocatori eh....
C’è chi gioca con Durmisi e Parolo e ci piscia in testa, da noi farebbe schifo anche De Bruyne perché il nostro guru lo metterebbe mediano a 70 metri dalla porta.
Mi cascano le palle a vedere certi commenti


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Siamo ancora in corsa , sei un gattusiano ?
> Se non riesci a vincere a parma sognati gli 11 punti (per me non basterebbero ) a parma mi aspettavo una vittoria , nulla di piu' nulla di meno.



No. Ma la situazione è questa. Inutile farsi bollire il sangue secondo me. Mancano 11 punti e non sono impossibili, anzi.


----------



## danjr (20 Aprile 2019)

Finita la Corsa Champions, anche perché non ce la meritiamo assolutamente


----------



## Denny14 (20 Aprile 2019)

E basta pure con sto suso, non serve a niente, hai voglia a sovrapporglisi conti, che deve fare Andrea se suso non lo serve mai sulla corsa ma sempre con i corridoi sbarrati? Lo spagnolo è il primo che io crederei, giocatore inutile che condiziona pure tutta la squadra con sto modulo maledetto. Basta! Finisca presto st'agonia, non se ne può più! Ah, e mercoledì prepariamoci a piangere perché la Lazio non farà sconti...


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Aprile 2019)

Mi arrendo.
Facciamo fatica a fare punti pure contro squadre dal bagaglio tecnico indegno come questo parma.
Prestazione da censura.
Ennesimo primo tempo buttato al vento, palleggio sotto ritmo, gioco zero, energia zero.
O la media punti per la champions si abbassa a tal punto da toccare quella dell'EL oppure non avremo speranza.
A torino e firenze lasceremo altri punti.
Piatek messo MAI in condizione di fare gol.


----------



## PM3 (20 Aprile 2019)

Pareggio del Parma giusto, anche se non mi capacito come sia possibile annullare un gol per fuorigioco di un dito del piede… 
Ridicolo. 
Per non parlare della punizione dove non c'è alcun tocco tra Borini e il giocatore del Parma. 
Molti contestano l'entrata di Biglia, ma era inevitabile per gli equilibri della squadra. Io contesto il ritorno alla difesa a 4 con Borini terzino… Stavi vincendo, che bisogno c'era di tornare al 433 poi diventato 442 dopo l'infortunio di Cutrone? 
Resta con la difesa a 5. 

Purtroppo dopo la grande prova contro la Lazio, ennesimo passo indietro di Gattuso.


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Aprile 2019)

Scozzarella, Barillà e Gazzola. E Ceravolo. Ma si vergogni l'allenatore, si vergognino i giocatori e chiunque abbia concorso in società a tenere quell'inadeguato sulla nostra panchina. Per di più senza reagire dopo una settimana in cui siamo stati sletamati da un intero paese. Bravo Gazzosa!


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

Su Skyfo invece di parlare di Parma - Milan pensano alla Juventus femminielli campioni d'Italia.


----------



## 7vinte (20 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Su Skyfo invece di parlare di Parma - Milan pensano alla Juventus femminielli campioni d'Italia.



Del Milan c'è poco da parlare, abbiamo fatto 1 tiro in porta contro il Parma.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> No. Ma la situazione è questa. Inutile farsi bollire il sangue secondo me. Mancano 11 punti e non sono impossibili, anzi.



Amico, è impossibile che il sangue non ribolla. Perché non si possono vedere queste cose. Non credo che andremo in CL, non ce le meritiamo e non so come facciamo a essere in corsa per il 4^ posto. Ma se ci andiamo, se ne devono andare via tutti.

Perché io non posso vedere cose come Borini e RR che non sanno tirare un angolo, e vanno in due sul portatore di palla lasciando il compagno libero. Questa è stupidità a livelli cosmici, e se un allenatore non si accorge di queste cose e non riesce a insegnarle in ormai 1 anno e 1/2, vuol dire che non sei un allenatore. Se Suso non la passa mai a Conti, allora lo prendi da una parte e lo riempi di ceffoni finché non capisce, altrimenti lo togli finché non ha capito. Togli Bakayoko e continui a tenere il turco. Qui mandiamo in campo la gente a casaccio. Probabilmente Piatek lo schiera di punta perché qualcuno gli ha detto che è un attaccante.

Io mi vergogno di vedere giocare così la mia squadra. Ma nemmeno all'oratorio.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Aprile 2019)

L'unica speranza è sempre che le altre continuino a fare peggio di noi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2019)

Comunque ha fatto più gol Alves su punizione rispetto al mago delle punizioni in quasi 2 anni in cui pascola in campo con la 10.


----------



## Jino (20 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Comunque ha fatto più gol Alves su punizione rispetto al mago delle punizioni in quasi 2 anni in cui pascola in campo con la 10.



Il mago delle punizioni... doveva essere quello che ci regalava punti grazie alle sue doti balistiche... ne ha fatto uno contro la viola grazie alla papera del portiere... incredibile...


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Comunque ha fatto più gol Alves su punizione rispetto al mago delle punizioni in quasi 2 anni in cui pascola in campo con la 10.



Certe cose sono davvero assurde. Hakan in Germania era una sentenza.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Amico, è impossibile che il sangue non ribolla. Perché non si possono vedere queste cose. Non credo che andremo in CL, non ce le meritiamo e non so come facciamo a essere in corsa per il 4^ posto. Ma se ci andiamo, se ne devono andare via tutti.
> 
> Perché io non posso vedere cose come Borini e RR che non sanno tirare un angolo, e vanno in due sul portatore di palla lasciando il compagno libero. Questa è stupidità a livelli cosmici, e se un allenatore non si accorge di queste cose e non riesce a insegnarle in ormai 1 anno e 1/2, vuol dire che non sei un allenatore. Se Suso non la passa mai a Conti, allora lo prendi da una parte e lo riempi di ceffoni finché non capisce, altrimenti lo togli finché non ha capito. Togli Bakayoko e continui a tenere il turco. Qui mandiamo in campo la gente a casaccio. Probabilmente Piatek lo schiera di punta perché qualcuno gli ha detto che è un attaccante.
> 
> Io mi vergogno di vedere giocare così la mia squadra. Ma nemmeno all'oratorio.



Capisco bene. Ma questo siamo. Mancano 5 partite ragazzi... Ma vi meravigliate ancora???

Quando dico che per fare la Champions noi abbiamo solo 5 o 6 giocatori, e neanche troppo forti, mi si dice che basti cambiare l'allenatore con due o tre acquisti azzeccati per passare i gironi e puntare al quarto posto... mah...

Io li vedo proprio scarsi, quindi non mi sorprendo se facciamo schifo.

Detto questo mancano 11 punti. Siamo ancora lì nonostante tutto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Amico, è impossibile che il sangue non ribolla. Perché non si possono vedere queste cose. Non credo che andremo in CL, non ce le meritiamo e non so come facciamo a essere in corsa per il 4^ posto. Ma se ci andiamo, se ne devono andare via tutti.
> 
> Perché io non posso vedere cose come Borini e RR che non sanno tirare un angolo, e vanno in due sul portatore di palla lasciando il compagno libero. Questa è stupidità a livelli cosmici, e se un allenatore non si accorge di queste cose e non riesce a insegnarle in ormai 1 anno e 1/2, vuol dire che non sei un allenatore. Se Suso non la passa mai a Conti, allora lo prendi da una parte e lo riempi di ceffoni finché non capisce, altrimenti lo togli finché non ha capito. Togli Bakayoko e continui a tenere il turco. Qui mandiamo in campo la gente a casaccio. Probabilmente Piatek lo schiera di punta perché qualcuno gli ha detto che è un attaccante.
> 
> Io mi vergogno di vedere giocare così la mia squadra. Ma nemmeno all'oratorio.



ammiro la tua calma, tu non hai presente forse il mio ribrezzo per questa situazione vergognosa


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Certe cose sono davvero assurde. Hakan in Germania era una sentenza.



Indossare la maglia del Milan è ALtRA cosa...

Ps. Anche RR in Germania era un bel giocatore.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Capisco bene. Ma questo siamo. Mancano 5 partite ragazzi... Ma vi meravigliate ancora???
> 
> Quando dico che per fare la Champions noi abbiamo solo 5 o 6 giocatori, e neanche troppo forti, mi si dice che basti cambiare l'allenatore con due o tre acquisti azzeccati per passare i gironi e puntare al quarto posto... mah...
> 
> ...



la sorpresa c'è quando un allenatore tira giù il più forte della squadra, non certo quando un allenatore che è qui da 1 anno e mezzo non riesce a mantenere un vantaggio contro la peggior squadra del campionato perchè non sa fare niente offensivamente. ma neanche un triangolo che li vedi in lega pro.

dare sempre la colpa ai giocatori è ridicolo. rileggiti la formazione del parma... è nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia. qua non siamo in champions, dove puoi anche aver ragione a dire che non abbiamo il livello, qua eravamo al tardini.

11 punti... potrebbero bastarne meno come di più. ma ormai sono calcoli fini a se stessi per me. io ho spento la tv dopo 25 minuti. inutile procedere nello strazio. se devo tifare una squadra per non guardarla... no dai..


----------



## Route66 (20 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Capisco bene. Ma questo siamo. Mancano 5 partite ragazzi... Ma vi meravigliate ancora???
> 
> Quando dico che per fare la Champions noi abbiamo solo 5 o 6 giocatori, e neanche troppo forti, mi si dice che basti cambiare l'allenatore con due o tre acquisti azzeccati per passare i gironi e puntare al quarto posto... mah...
> 
> ...



Comprendo perfettamente il tuo ragionamento e aggiungo che per assurdo da questa giornata potremmo anche guadagnare un punto sulle rivali dirette(e questo ci farebbe inferocire ulteriormente...).
Detto ciò quello che si vede in campo è vergognoso ma potrebbero essere le ultime 6 partite (7?!) prima di un nuovo e auspicato inizio.
Continuamo a sperare, è l'unica cosa che ci rimane da fare


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la sorpresa c'è quando un allenatore tira giù il più forte della squadra, non certo quando un allenatore che è qui da 1 anno e mezzo non riesce a mantenere un vantaggio contro la peggior squadra del campionato perchè non sa fare niente offensivamente. ma neanche un triangolo che li vedi in lega pro.
> 
> dare sempre la colpa ai giocatori è ridicolo. rileggiti la formazione del parma... è nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia. qua non siamo in champions, dove puoi anche aver ragione a dire che non abbiamo il livello, qua eravamo al tardini.
> 
> 11 punti... potrebbero bastarne meno come di più. ma ormai sono calcoli fini a se stessi per me. io ho spento la tv dopo 25 minuti. inutile procedere nello strazio. se devo tifare una squadra per non guardarla... no dai..



Per me è ridicolo dare sempre la colpa all'allenatore ma sono punti di vista.
Siamo scarsi, come squadra, non serviva la partita di oggi per capirlo.
Ma nonostante tutto con 11 punti ce la facciamo e una volta Chiusa la stagione, a mente fredda, si inizia a chiamare un po' di persone in società per somministrare calci in culo a chi ha ampiamente dimostrato di non essere da Milan. E sono tanti.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2019)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Comprendo perfettamente il tuo ragionamento e aggiungo che per assurdo da questa giornata potremmo anche guadagnare un punto sulle rivali dirette(e questo ci farebbe inferocire ulteriormente...).
> Detto ciò quello che si vede in campo è vergognoso ma potrebbero essere le ultime 6 partite (7?!) prima di un nuovo e auspicato inizio.
> Continuamo a sperare, è l'unica cosa che ci rimane da fare



Bravo. Anche io in fondo la penso così. 
È uno scempio ma è l'unica speranza per uscire da questa situazione.
Sperando anche che Elliott abbia intenzioni serie altrimenti è tutto inutile naturalmente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per me è ridicolo dare sempre la colpa all'allenatore ma sono punti di vista.
> Siamo scarsi, come squadra, non serviva la partita di oggi per capirlo.
> Ma nonostante tutto con 11 punti ce la facciamo e una volta Chiusa la stagione, a mente fredda, si inizia a chiamare un po' di persone in società per somministrare calci in culo a chi ha ampiamente dimostrato di non essere da Milan. E sono tanti.



siamo scarsi, l'ho capito. io ti chiedo: siamo scarsi ai livelli del parma?
rispondi a questa domanda per favore. ci facciamo 90 minuti di battaglia con una squadra da retrocessione che non vince da 2 mesi perchè siamo al loro livello tecnicamente o perchè uno mi tira giù bakayoko anzichè cahlanoglu?
guarda che sta roba si chiama sabotaggio volontario.

comunque l'avevo detto che finiva 1-1. quest'anno ho troppo culo, le becco tutte.
scordateli gli 11 punti. in champions non ci vanno. appena una mette la testa avanti il milan crolla. farà 6-7 punti in 5 partite


----------



## odasensei (20 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> siamo scarsi, l'ho capito. io ti chiedo: *siamo scarsi ai livelli del parma?*
> rispondi a questa domanda per favore. ci facciamo 90 minuti di battaglia con una squadra da retrocessione che non vince da 2 mesi perchè siamo al loro livello tecnicamente o perchè uno mi tira giù bakayoko anzichè cahlanoglu?
> guarda che sta roba si chiama sabotaggio volontario.
> 
> ...



Come singoli ovviamente no ma non c'è da meravigliarsi che una squadra scarsa ma ben organizzata metta in difficoltà una con individualità migliori ma organizzata male e costruita peggio


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Certe cose sono davvero assurde. Hakan in Germania era una sentenza.



il lavoro difensivo di certo non lo aiuta a essere lucido sotto porta, cmq il problema più grosso sembra essere mentale, almeno leggendo questo stralcio di intervista



> lei è arrivato portandosi dietro l’etichetta di grande specialista, eppure al Milan non è ancora riuscito a segnare. Come mai? “È anche una questione di pressione. “Punizione” è forse la prima parola d’italiano che ho imparato. Tutti a dirmi: “Hakan segni, Hakan segni”. Ma conosco le mie statistiche, in Germania avrò fatto 15 gol, gli avversari cercavano di non fare fallo sennò io segnavo”.“Non so se sono un mago, ma sono fortissimo: in Germania ho segnato 15 volte su calcio piazzato, non credo che Pjanic e Messi siano molto meglio. Però devo dire che tutta questa pressione mi ha un po’ condizionato. Punizione, gol. Sembrava fosse scontato, quando tiravo io. Non lo era affatto. Ma tornerò a segnare”.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Nervi saldi ragazzi.
> Altri 11 punti e siamo in Champions.
> A quel punto faremo le analisi e interverremo dove serve. E serve molto.



Esattamente, se non andiamo in CL, l' anno prossimo garantisco a tutti che probabilmente saremo qui a scrivere le stesso cose, con un altro allenatore, ma le stesse medesime cose.



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In Champions questa squadra prenderebbe 5-6 gol a partita. Sarebbe come il Liechtenstein in un girone di qualificazione europea.



Iniziamo a tornarci...

Poi penseremo a come non prenderne 5/6 a partita.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> siamo scarsi, l'ho capito. io ti chiedo: siamo scarsi ai livelli del parma?
> rispondi a questa domanda per favore. ci facciamo 90 minuti di battaglia con una squadra da retrocessione che non vince da 2 mesi perchè siamo al loro livello tecnicamente o perchè uno mi tira giù bakayoko anzichè cahlanoglu?
> guarda che sta roba si chiama sabotaggio volontario.
> 
> ...



Non funziona così dai. La Lazio ha perso con la Spal... è peggio della Spal?

Siamo scarsi e certe partite per noi sono difficili. Non è solo la sostituzione, ma anche Il fatto che ormai da mesi non vediamo giocate individuali decisive. Anche oggi i nostri attaccanti hanno fatto pena e non credo servano gli insegnamento di Guardiola per scartare Gagliolo...

Comunque vedremo. Le ultime tre saranno con Bologna, Frosinone (già retrocesso probabilmente) e Spal (già salvo).
Direi che c'è spazio ancora prima di suicidarsi in massa.
Detto questo... solo io trovo paradossale il fatto che ci giochiamo la Champions con Borini titolare??


----------



## Denny14 (20 Aprile 2019)

Ragazzi sto leggendo i vostri commenti e mi trovo d'accordo con la maggior parte di voi, però una cosa la voglio dire, sto guardando Bologna Sampdoria e nei 22 in campo non c'è un giocatore del Milan che metterei in campo! Mi spiego, non c'è un giocatore del Milan che al momento riesce a fare meglio di questi che sto vedendo a partire dall'allenatore, [email protected]@o qui si vede un idea di gioco, cose semplici ma ben fatte, la Sampdoria che spinge con i terzini che puntualmente vanno al cross, il Bologna che manda al tiro orsolini e Sansone, tutte cose che noi ci sogniamo, ma soprattutto giocano in velocità, noi dormiamo e ci chiudiamo gli spazi da soli, abbiamo conti che nell'unico cross che ha potuto fare per poco non manda in rete piatek, ma se non lo metti in condizione di farlo come possiamo sfruttare i nostri attaccanti? Mi fermo qui perché se no non finisco più.


----------



## fra29 (20 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per me è ridicolo dare sempre la colpa all'allenatore ma sono punti di vista.
> Siamo scarsi, come squadra, non serviva la partita di oggi per capirlo.
> Ma nonostante tutto con 11 punti ce la facciamo e una volta Chiusa la stagione, a mente fredda, si inizia a chiamare un po' di persone in società per somministrare calci in culo a chi ha ampiamente dimostrato di non essere da Milan. E sono tanti.



Questa roba della squadra scarsa è diventata stucchevole. 
Stiamo chiedendo di vedere un idea di calcio, qualche schema, robe che anche il Chievo retrocesso a ottobre mostra. 
Questa è una squadra che ha preso il palleggio in faccia dal Betis e non è riuscita ad attaccare una squadra di dopolavorosti lussemburghesi. 
Di cosa stiamo parlando?!


----------



## MissRossonera (20 Aprile 2019)

Come sempre "ci aspettano sette finali" un par di... Sinceramente credo che sia meglio così,noi la Champions non ce la meritiamo.


----------



## Ambrole (20 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non funziona così dai. La Lazio ha perso con la Spal... è peggio della Spal?
> 
> Siamo scarsi e certe partite per noi sono difficili. Non è solo la sostituzione, ma anche Il fatto che ormai da mesi non vediamo giocate individuali decisive. Anche oggi i nostri attaccanti hanno fatto pena e non credo servano gli insegnamento di Guardiola per scartare Gagliolo...
> 
> ...



Eh sai....abbiamo dovuto sbattere nel cesso un ottantina di milioni per la CERTEZZA Higuain, non avevamo più soldi per prendere un Esterno sinistro più forte ADDIRITTURA di Borini.


----------



## Ambrole (20 Aprile 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Questa roba della squadra scarsa è diventata stucchevole.
> Stiamo chiedendo di vedere un idea di calcio, qualche schema, robe che anche il Chievo retrocesso a ottobre mostra.
> Questa è una squadra che ha preso il palleggio in faccia dal Betis e non è riuscita ad attaccare una squadra di dopolavorosti lussemburghesi.
> Di cosa stiamo parlando?!



Esatto.
Qui c'è un allenatore che nn è in grado di dare un gioco ai giocatori (scarsi per carità) che ha a disposizione.
La nostra sfortuna è che si sia infortunato paqueta e non Suso e che biglia abbia recuperato troppo in fretta.
Se nn si fosse rotto biglia nn avremmo mai visto bakayoko giocare in questo modo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non funziona così dai. La Lazio ha perso con la Spal... è peggio della Spal?
> 
> Siamo scarsi e certe partite per noi sono difficili. Non è solo la sostituzione, ma anche Il fatto che ormai da mesi non vediamo giocate individuali decisive. Anche oggi i nostri attaccanti hanno fatto pena e non credo servano gli insegnamento di Guardiola per scartare Gagliolo...
> 
> ...



ma è ovvio che non le devi vincere tutte quelle dove sei superiore altrimenti faremmo tutti 13 al totocalcio. ma per davvero da inizio anno non c'è una partita che il milan ha vinto tranquillamente, penso che solo col cagliari ed empoli abbia vinto con più di un gol di scarto. 

milan e lazio sono su altri livelli come rosa e stipendi, in più la lazio ha giocato quasi tutte le partite in 10 perchè milinkovic non sa più come fare per farci andare in champions . siamo 3 punti sopra il toro. abbiamo la media punti peggiore che con montella (credo). siamo nella serie A più scadente della storia e non portiamo a casa facile (e neanche a fatica) una partita contro una squadra che non vince da 2 mesi e ha i perni infortunati o al rientro. tutto ciò è ridicolo!

borini da loro sarebbe titolarissimo! non è paradossale giocare con questoscarsone perchè la lazio, la roma, il torino e compagnia hanno gente del calibro di borini. e più di uno e anche peggio di lui.

sta cosa mi manda in bestia, non posso credere che siamo usciti nei gironi conl'olimpiakos e il betis che sono poi usciti immediatamente dopo, che non battiamo una piccola con 2 gol di scarto neanche a pregare. non vedo una triangolazione o un laterale che si propone senza palla da un anno. è incredibile pensare che giocatori come conti, caldara, RR, suso, chala, kessie che hanno comunque un valore di mercato alto non riescano a fare una azione d'attacco in 90 minuti!

sono il primo a dire che alcuni sono scarsoni, ma tutti?? tutti quelli che vengono qua diventano scarsi????

piatek e paqueta, appena arrivati giocano come fenomeni e adesso stanno facendo pena. mi taglio le balle se uno di questi va via gioca bene sicuro al 100%. 

non è poi tanto il numero di punti ma come arrivano. non ci credo che sto provando a spiegare un concetto così semplice, e cioè che a parte alcuni scarsoni siamo comunque meglio di quello che mostriamo tutti i weekend. 

guarda mazzarri e ranieri. questi sono allenatori che al milan sarebbero 3i fissi e adesso saremmo tutti al mare!
oggi il nostro ha detto "ci avevo fatto la bocca". ma ti rendi conto???? io son sicuro cheuno al mondo così idiota non può esistere e lo fa apposta. guarda cambiare bakayoko è come cambiare messi per il barca.

io davvero scusa son peso ma non offenderti non mi spiego come uno come te (col quale spesso sono d'accordo) possa semplificare tutto col "siamo scarsi".

mihajlovic al bologna? la vedi la differenza tra un allenatore e un buffone? se il milan domani prende donadoni va in CL al 100%.

ok ho consumato un po' di tastiera adesso son contento...


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2019)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> Qui c'è un allenatore che nn è in grado di dare un gioco ai giocatori (scarsi per carità) che ha a disposizione.
> La nostra sfortuna è che si sia infortunato paqueta e non Suso e che biglia abbia recuperato troppo in fretta.
> Se nn si fosse rotto biglia nn avremmo mai visto bakayoko giocare in questo modo.



sacrosanto!!! i mitici infortuni di ottobre. se non ci fossero stati saremmo decimi!! inutile. la colpa è della società che lo ha lasciato li.

inutile scannarci tra noi vittime del forum


----------



## folletto (20 Aprile 2019)

Una partita fondamentale, da vincere ad ogni costo, contro una squadra ampiamente alla portata non si può giocare in questo modo.
Nonostante i nostri limiti potevamo veramente qualificarsi per la CL........... potevamo.......


----------



## Boomer (20 Aprile 2019)

folletto ha scritto:


> Una partita fondamentale, da vincere ad ogni costo, contro una squadra ampiamente alla portata non si può giocare in questo modo.
> Nonostante i nostri limiti potevamo veramente qualificarsi per la CL........... potevamo.......



Ringrazia Gino Rattuso il mago da Corigliano Calabro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non funziona così dai. La Lazio ha perso con la Spal... è peggio della Spal?
> 
> Siamo scarsi e certe partite per noi sono difficili. Non è solo la sostituzione, ma anche Il fatto che ormai da mesi non vediamo giocate individuali decisive. Anche oggi i nostri attaccanti hanno fatto pena e non credo servano gli insegnamento di Guardiola per scartare Gagliolo...
> 
> ...



È proprio così, siamo scarsi, punto. Punto e stop. Anche Piatek secondo me è abbastanza sopravvalutato, ho sentito paragoni con Sheva improponibili, questo vale una scarpa slacciata di Sheva e sono generoso. Resta il fatto che è il migliore che abbiamo, e questo è il dramma.

Romagnoli, Bakayoko e Piatek unici giocatori degni di fare le riserve nel Milan (perché in tempi normali non sarebbero titolari, forse Baka ma gli altri no), tutti gli altri la maglia del Milan non dovrebbero vederla manco col binocolo.

Questo è il risultato di sette anni di pezze al culo. Speriamo come hai detto anche tu che Elliott voglia investire, parliamo di uno che fa fallire gli Stati nazionali, se vuole riportare il Milan ai livelli che gli competono può farlo. Ma se pensiamo di andare avanti senza investire tanti auguri a tutti. Senza investire davvero si mandano in campo degli scappati di casa come questi.

Gattuso ha colpe? Certo, una marea, e io lo caccerei anche se le vincesse tutte da qui alla fine. Resta il fatto che La Rosa è ridicola, nel 2002 arrivammo quarti all’ultima giornata (penultima col Verona) andate a vedere che squadra avevamo però. Il Milan con la rosa attuale nella serie A 2001/2002 sarebbe da lotta salvezza, arriverebbe tra decimo e dodicesimo posto se gli girasse tutto bene altrimenti dovrebbe puntare ai 40 punti.


----------



## Boomer (20 Aprile 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> È proprio così, siamo scarsi, punto. Punto e stop. Anche Piatek secondo me è abbastanza sopravvalutato, ho sentito paragoni con Sheva improponibili, questo vale una scarpa slacciata di Sheva e sono generoso. Resta il fatto che è il migliore che abbiamo, e questo è il dramma.
> 
> Romagnoli, Bakayoko e Piatek unici giocatori degni di fare le riserve nel Milan (perché in tempi normali non sarebbero titolari, forse Baka ma gli altri no), tutti gli altri la maglia del Milan non dovrebbero vederla manco col binocolo.
> 
> ...



Discorso corretto ma vale anche per le altre squadre. In Italia non puoi più prendere i giocatori migliori ma devi individuare quei giocatori che potranno diventarlo in futuro. Quindi la colpa è al 90% Gino e al 10% di Mirabilia che lo ha scelto e ha comprato dei bidoni.

Cosa pensate che oggi l' Inter potrebbe comprarsi Ronaldo il Fenomeno? Svegliamoci il calcio italiano fa ridere e si vede anche in panchina con decerebrati come Pippa e Rattuso che allenano squadre di Serie A anziche fare la gavetta in Serie D a mangiare fango.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Aprile 2019)

folletto ha scritto:


> Una partita fondamentale, da vincere ad ogni costo, contro una squadra ampiamente alla portata non si può giocare in questo modo.
> Nonostante i nostri limiti potevamo veramente qualificarsi per la CL........... potevamo.......



Possiamo ancora e dico di più, sono convinto che ci andremo. Ma non per merito nostro. Speriamo in Elliott, che il Milan non può mandare in campo giocatori del genere.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Aprile 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Discorso corretto ma vale anche per le altre squadre. In Italia non puoi più prendere i giocatori migliori ma devi individuare quei giocatori che potranno diventarlo in futuro. Quindi la colpa è al 90% Gino e al 10% di Mirabilia che lo ha scelto e ha comprato dei bidoni.
> 
> Cosa pensate che oggi l' Inter potrebbe comprarsi Ronaldo il Fenomeno? Svegliamoci il calcio italiano fa ridere e si vede anche in panchina con decerebrati come Pippa e Rattuso che allenano squadre di Serie A anziche fare la gavetta in Serie D a mangiare fango.



Ora abbiamo una proprietà ricchissima, l’unico freno è l’FPF del quale però le squadre che hanno soldi E VOLONTÀ di investire se ne sbattono altamente, come dimostrato in Europa dove non mancano gli esempi di quanto detto.

Senza contare che se Elliot vuole e gli girano che non gli permettono di investire, l’FPF lo smantella.


----------



## 1972 (20 Aprile 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> È proprio così, siamo scarsi, punto. Punto e stop. Anche Piatek secondo me è abbastanza sopravvalutato, ho sentito paragoni con Sheva improponibili, questo vale una scarpa slacciata di Sheva e sono generoso. Resta il fatto che è il migliore che abbiamo, e questo è il dramma.
> 
> Romagnoli, Bakayoko e Piatek unici giocatori degni di fare le riserve nel Milan (perché in tempi normali non sarebbero titolari, forse Baka ma gli altri no), tutti gli altri la maglia del Milan non dovrebbero vederla manco col binocolo.
> 
> ...



condivido perche' e' quello che ho scritto appena terminata la partita col parma. squadra de pippe assurde allenata da un dilettante allo sbaraglio. la base sicura- romagna- baka-piatek- esiste solo nei vostri pensieri, sta gente verra' fatta a pezzi come mette piede nel calcio che conta. poi ci sarebbe da spendere una parolina pure sullo charme di paolino vostro, basta uno sguardo raccontavano su questo forum ma so troppo inca za to e lascio perdere...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Aprile 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> condivido perche' e' quello che ho scritto appena terminata la partita col parma. squadra de pippe assurde allenata da un dilettante allo sbaraglio. la base sicura- romagna- baka-piatek- esiste solo nei vostri pensieri, sta gente verra' fatta a pezzi come mette piede nel calcio che conta. poi ci sarebbe da spendere una parolina pure sullo charme di paolino vostro, basta uno sguardo raccontavano su questo forum ma so troppo inca za to e lascio perdere...



Purtroppo temo tu abbia ragione. Ricordi sempre la stagione 2001/2002 perché è paradigmatica, QUESTA https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Cv7oZkCq8hI era la squadra che arrivò quarta a fatica. Siam caduti in basso davvero insieme a tutta la serie A.


----------



## folletto (20 Aprile 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Ringrazia Gino Rattuso il mago da Corigliano Calabro.



Ma io direi che dobbiamo ringraziare la società che non ha provato a mettere qualcun altro in panchina


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per me è ridicolo dare sempre la colpa all'allenatore ma sono punti di vista.
> Siamo scarsi, come squadra, non serviva la partita di oggi per capirlo.
> Ma nonostante tutto con 11 punti ce la facciamo e una volta Chiusa la stagione, a mente fredda, si inizia a chiamare un po' di persone in società per somministrare calci in culo a chi ha ampiamente dimostrato di non essere da Milan. E sono tanti.



Ti leggo sempre con piacere e mi confronto sempre in maniera costruttiva con te.
La rosa è chiaro che ha delle lacune , come è chiaro che non siamo una grande squadra , io però non mi capacito di come possa risultare cosi difficile per noi giocare meglio tecnicamente.
Ti faccio un esempio : portiamo palla nella metà campo avversaria, larghi sulla zona destra, e portiamo in zona palla suso, kessie , conti e in profondità ci sarebbe anche il centravanti.
Ora mi chiedo e ti chiedo, non dico si debba palleggiare ad altissima velocità e tecnica come fa l'ajax, ma è mai possibile non si riesca a muovere palla per liberare l'uomo sul fondo, per imbucare, per liberare l'uomo al tiro, per cercare il terzo uomo, ecc ecc ecc???
Io vedo limiti paurosi nel gioco offensivo.
Oggi conti era nelle condizioni ideali di fare il conti con un parma cosi basso e schiacciato eppure era in confusione, non aveva la minima idea quando attaccare lo spazio o quando dare l'ampiezza.
Sono tutte situzioni di gioco che vanno allenate , a mio parere.
Alla fine la partita di Andrea è stata solo un continuo e perenne appoggio su suso.
Zero movimenti, zero interscambi, zero velocità.
Il nulla cosmico.
Possibile suso, kessie, conti e piatek in zona palla non riescano a produrre alcunchè????


----------



## Raryof (20 Aprile 2019)

Se tu giochi con Borini, Calhacesso, Sugo, Zapata, gente senza cervello tipo Kessie e altri giocatori senza personalità allora anche un asino totale tipo Gattuso ci crede, easy.
Questi ci sono e questi può allenare un fake allenatore senza il minimo intelletto necessario per allenare a questi livelli, purtroppo finché non arriveremo al traguardo sperato per poter rivoluzionare tutto anche uno come quell'asino può sentirsi allenatore.
Alla società non do colpe, questi si sono trovati e questi hanno dovuto lasciar fare, hanno dovuto fingere di credere in quel coso e il risultato è che stiamo ancora qui a gufare il Torino e le altre che arrivano da una stagione totalmente cannata.


----------



## odasensei (20 Aprile 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> condivido perche' e' quello che ho scritto appena terminata la partita col parma. squadra de pippe assurde allenata da un dilettante allo sbaraglio. la base sicura- romagna- baka-piatek- esiste solo nei vostri pensieri, sta gente verra' fatta a pezzi come mette piede nel calcio che conta. poi ci sarebbe da spendere una parolina pure sullo charme di paolino vostro, basta uno sguardo raccontavano su questo forum ma so troppo inca za to e lascio perdere...



Si vabbè ora si sta esagerando
Piatek ha un rapporto gol - xg da top europeo nonostante il nostro gioco scadente 
Romagnoli 0 dribbling subiti in tutta la stagione
Bakayoko che s'è fatto una semifinale Champions senza sfigurare in partite contro Juve e City
Se andremo nel calcio che conta la squadra sarà migliorata, sia nei giocatori che nella guida tecnica (che l'anno prossimo cambierà comunque a mio parere)


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma è ovvio che non le devi vincere tutte quelle dove sei superiore altrimenti faremmo tutti 13 al totocalcio. ma per davvero da inizio anno non c'è una partita che il milan ha vinto tranquillamente, penso che solo col cagliari ed empoli abbia vinto con più di un gol di scarto.
> 
> milan e lazio sono su altri livelli come rosa e stipendi, in più la lazio ha giocato quasi tutte le partite in 10 perchè milinkovic non sa più come fare per farci andare in champions . siamo 3 punti sopra il toro. abbiamo la media punti peggiore che con montella (credo). siamo nella serie A più scadente della storia e non portiamo a casa facile (e neanche a fatica) una partita contro una squadra che non vince da 2 mesi e ha i perni infortunati o al rientro. tutto ciò è ridicolo!
> 
> ...



Capisco lo sfogo. A me piacerebbe le cose stessero così, basterebbe cambiare allenatore...

Invece ragazzi scordatevelo che basti. I nostri sono scarsi e sopravvalutati.

Poi ognuno la pensa come vuole, ci mancherebbe.
Certo che se non si accetta questo fatto si finisce per farsi del male e basta per come la vedo io.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Capisco lo sfogo. A me piacerebbe le cose stessero così, basterebbe cambiare allenatore...
> 
> Invece ragazzi scordatevelo che basti. I nostri sono scarsi e sopravvalutati.
> 
> ...



comunque dipende qual è il tuo obiettivo...un allenatore per il 4o posto basta e avanza.
per vincere qualcosa, far bella figura nelle coppe ecc... ovviamnete no.

se per te, con un mazzarri o gasperini o guardiola chiccessia quest'anno al posto di veleno non avremmo almeno 5-6 punti in più e un minimo di gioco.... allora in questo argomento siamo proprio agli opposti.


----------



## odasensei (20 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> comunque dipende qual è il tuo obiettivo...un allenatore per il 4o posto basta e avanza.
> per vincere qualcosa, far bella figura nelle coppe ecc... ovviamnete no.
> 
> *se per te, con un mazzarri o gasperini o guardiola chiccessia quest'anno al posto di veleno non avremmo almeno 5-6 punti in più e un minimo di gioco.... allora in questo argomento siamo proprio agli opposti.*



Sicuramente (infatti a fine stagione l'allenatore deve essere cambiato), però così si danno ai giocatori attuali delle attenuanti che non si meritano, perchè è anche vero che con 2 esterni veri (non 2 nomi importanti, anche 2 elementi con corsa e discreta tecnica) al posto di Suso e Calha avremmo almeno 5-6 punti in più ed un gioco migliore


----------



## sunburn (20 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti leggo sempre con piacere e mi confronto sempre in maniera costruttiva con te.
> La rosa è chiaro che ha delle lacune , come è chiaro che non siamo una grande squadra , io però non mi capacito di come possa risultare cosi difficile per noi giocare meglio tecnicamente.
> Ti faccio un esempio : portiamo palla nella metà campo avversaria, larghi sulla zona destra, e portiamo in zona palla suso, kessie , conti e in profondità ci sarebbe anche il centravanti.
> Ora mi chiedo e ti chiedo, non dico si debba palleggiare ad altissima velocità e tecnica come fa l'ajax, ma è mai possibile non si riesca a muovere palla per liberare l'uomo sul fondo, per imbucare, per liberare l'uomo al tiro, per cercare il terzo uomo, ecc ecc ecc???
> ...


Io ho una mia teoria. Secondo me, l'input è di prestare estrema attenzione alla fase difensiva. I nostri sanno di avere dei limiti proprio nella fase difensiva e spendono troppe risorse mentali e fisiche per preoccuparsi della difesa, piuttosto che pensare ad attaccare.

Giusto o sbagliato che Gattuso insista con la fase difensiva?
Analizziamo la nostra stagione.
Noi avevamo impostato la stagione con un tipo di gioco diverso, basato essenzialmente su Biglia e Bonaventura. Il risultato è stato: 10 partite, 20 gol fatti e 14 subiti. "Vercognia brendiamo drobbi golli".
A seguito degli infortuni di Biglia e Bonaventura, abbiamo cambiato modo di giocare. Il risultato è stato: 23 partite, 27 gol fatti e 17 subiti. "Vercognia non diriamo mai in borda".

In entrambi i "segmentini", che ho selezionato solo perché rappresentano un cambio di rotta legato gli infortuni di quelli che erano i perni della squadra in mezzo al campo, si nota uno squilibrio nelle due fasi. In breve: nel secondo "segmentino" abbiamo dimezzato sia i gol fatti sia i gol subiti.

A mio parere, l'errore più grande di Gattuso è stato quello di aver voluto mantenere lo status quo cristalizzatosi tra fine ottobre e gennaio nonostante gli innesti di Paquetà e Piatek che avrebbero contentito di esprimere un gioco più offensivo.
Sarebbe cambiato qualcosa? Difficile a dirsi. L'unica certezza è che quarti eravamo alla fine del primo segmentino e, Roma permettendo, quarti siamo ora. Buffo, no?


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io ho una mia teoria. Secondo me, l'input è di prestare estrema attenzione alla fase difensiva. I nostri sanno di avere dei limiti proprio nella fase difensiva e spendono troppe risorse mentali e fisiche per preoccuparsi della difesa, piuttosto che pensare ad attaccare.
> 
> Giusto o sbagliato che Gattuso insista con la fase difensiva?
> Analizziamo la nostra stagione.
> ...



Quindi secondo te è una questione di equilibrio tra le due fasi a rendere nullo il nostro gioco offensivo?
In mezzo al campo però abbiamo due bestioni mica banali eh a protezione della difesa.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti leggo sempre con piacere e mi confronto sempre in maniera costruttiva con te.
> La rosa è chiaro che ha delle lacune , come è chiaro che non siamo una grande squadra , io però non mi capacito di come possa risultare cosi difficile per noi giocare meglio tecnicamente.
> Ti faccio un esempio : portiamo palla nella metà campo avversaria, larghi sulla zona destra, e portiamo in zona palla suso, kessie , conti e in profondità ci sarebbe anche il centravanti.
> Ora mi chiedo e ti chiedo, non dico si debba palleggiare ad altissima velocità e tecnica come fa l'ajax, ma è mai possibile non si riesca a muovere palla per liberare l'uomo sul fondo, per imbucare, per liberare l'uomo al tiro, per cercare il terzo uomo, ecc ecc ecc???
> ...



È un bel tema. Forse si potrebbe giocare tecnicamente meglio di così, ma non è che forse i giocatori che citi tu non siano sopravvalutati? Hanno finora dimostrato qualcosa?
Io parlo a livello individuale. Perché al di là delle brutte partite che stiamo giocando io non vedo giocate di qualità, parlo proprio in generale.
Penso che al gioco si dia un po' troppo peso fino a diventare un alibi. Bisogna avere qualità e soprattutto in certe partite tirarla fuori.
Serve qualità per battere bene un calcio d'angolo, per fare un passaggio preciso, per dribblare un avversario nello stretto, per uno scambio veloce nello stretto.
Ne parlavamo nei giorni scorsi della tecnica.
Io giocate di qualità non ne vedo mai. I nostri mi sembra che ormai lo diciamo solo noi qui dentro che sono migliori della Lazio e Atalanta (Io no)... Perché in campo non si vede proprio.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> comunque dipende qual è il tuo obiettivo...un allenatore per il 4o posto basta e avanza.
> per vincere qualcosa, far bella figura nelle coppe ecc... ovviamnete no.
> 
> se per te, con un mazzarri o gasperini o guardiola chiccessia quest'anno al posto di veleno non avremmo almeno 5-6 punti in più e un minimo di gioco.... allora in questo argomento siamo proprio agli opposti.



Punti in più è impossibile dire. In base a cosa? Non ci sono elementi per dire una cosa simile.

A inizio anno dissi subito che abbiamo una squadra da 65-70 punti. Per me basta studiare una rosa per capire dove arriva. Chi c'è in panchina non lo guardo nemmeno, a meno che non sia Guardiola.

Il discorso sul gioco è sempre abbastanza retorico. Per m3 sono pochi gli allenatori che danno una impronta vera sotto questo punto di vista. Gasperini è uno di questi ma ha pregi e difetti pure lui.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> È un bel tema. Forse si potrebbe giocare tecnicamente meglio di così, ma non è che forse i giocatori che citi tu non siano sopravvalutati? Hanno finora dimostrato qualcosa?
> Io parlo a livello individuale. Perché al di là delle brutte partite che stiamo giocando io non vedo giocate di qualità, parlo proprio in generale.
> Penso che al gioco si dia un po' troppo peso fino a diventare un alibi. Bisogna avere qualità e soprattutto in certe partite tirarla fuori.
> Serve qualità per battere bene un calcio d'angolo, per fare un passaggio preciso, per dribblare un avversario nello stretto, per uno scambio veloce nello stretto.
> ...



L'atalanta non ha tecnica superiore ai nostri nei singoli eppure quando li vedo giocare si percepisce chiaramente che giocano meglio tecnicamente e sbagliano meno tecnicamente.
La fase di possesso e comunque offensiva dell'atalanta è di alto livello.
Da noi si forzano i passaggi, ci si affida ai soliti noti ( suso e calha), è tutto approssimativo e tutto improvvisato.
Non vedo gioco corale, non vedo qualcosa di preparato nel muovere la palla.
Tu sei convinto i nostri sono scarsi/limitati.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2019)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Sicuramente (infatti a fine stagione l'allenatore deve essere cambiato), però così si danno ai giocatori attuali delle attenuanti che non si meritano, perchè è anche vero che con 2 esterni veri (non 2 nomi importanti, anche 2 elementi con corsa e discreta tecnica) al posto di Suso e Calha avremmo almeno 5-6 punti in più ed un gioco migliore



certamente, ma il tecnico non costa niente e lo puoi cambiare quando vuoi, i calciatori purtroppo no.
di tecnici ne cambi 1 e migliorano in 20 (nel nostro caso), per i calciatori è difficile che con 1 innesto migliorino anche i compagni...


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'atalanta non ha tecnica superiore ai nostri nei singoli eppure quando li vedo giocare si percepisce chiaramente che giocano meglio tecnicamente e sbagliano meno tecnicamente.
> La fase di possesso e comunque offensiva dell'atalanta è di alto livello.
> Da noi si forzano i passaggi, ci si affida ai soliti noti ( suso e calha), è tutto approssimativo e tutto improvvisato.
> Non vedo gioco corale, non vedo qualcosa di preparato nel muovere la palla.
> Tu sei convinto i nostri sono scarsi/limitati.



Sei così sicuro? L'Atalanta non ha tecnica superiore a noi in base a cosa?
Perché nelle diverse partite che ho visto Papi Gomez e Ilicic le giocate di qualità le fanno eccome, e parlo di azioni individuali, uno contro uno, tiri dalla distanza, azioni in velocità. 
Sinceramente mi pare un discorso senza senso dire che abbiamo più qualità di loro. Forse se si giocasse a Fifa. Perché se hai la qualità la tiri fuori. La qualità si vede in campo nelle giocate.
Il resto mi pare un discorso che ormai facciamo solo nel forum. Suso ha fatto un assist in sei mesi e nessun goal, Hakan ha segnato due goal in oltre un anno. Ormai non capisco più in base a cosa noi dovremmo avere più qualità offensiva dell'Atalanta onestamente, se non per un pregiudizio. Il campo direi che mostra ben altre cose.
E parlo proprio di qualità nelle giocate individuali.


----------



## odasensei (20 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> certamente, ma il tecnico non costa niente e lo puoi cambiare quando vuoi, i calciatori purtroppo no.
> di tecnici ne cambi 1 e migliorano in 20 (nel nostro caso), *per i calciatori è difficile che con 1 innesto migliorino anche i compagni*...



Ma non è vero dai, ne hai la prova con Piatek e Paquetà che hanno rivitalizzato una squadra stramorta


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2019)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Ma non è vero dai, ne hai la prova con Piatek e Paquetà che hanno rivitalizzato una squadra stramorta




Quanto è durato però il loro apporto benefico?

Piatek e Paqueta sono l'emblema proprio dei danni di Gattuso alla squadra. Abbiamo svoltato subito con loro, poi tempo 1 mese e mezzo ed è finita li.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sei così sicuro? L'Atalanta non ha tecnica superiore a noi in base a cosa?
> Perché nelle diverse partite che ho visto Papi Gomez e Ilicic le giocate di qualità le fanno eccome, e parlo di azioni individuali, uno contro uno, tiri dalla distanza, azioni in velocità.
> Sinceramente mi pare un discorso senza senso dire che abbiamo più qualità di loro. Forse se si giocasse a Fifa. Perché se hai la qualità la tiri fuori. La qualità si vede in campo nelle giocate.
> Il resto mi pare un discorso che ormai facciamo solo nel forum. Suso ha fatto un assist in sei mesi e nessun goal, Hakan ha segnato due goal in oltre un anno. Ormai non capisco più in base a cosa noi dovremmo avere più qualità offensiva dell'Atalanta onestamente, se non per un pregiudizio. Il campo direi che mostra ben altre cose.



Io non cambierei la mia difesa con quella dell'atalanta, non cambierei il portiere, non cambierei forse nemmeno il centrocampo e non cambierei nemmeno zapata con piatek.
L'atalanta è una buona squadra ma nulla di eccezionale.
Un collettivo ben allenato dove c'è chi corre, chi mette la palla e dove i leaders tecnici sono ilicic e gomez ma soprattutto tutti sanno come , dove e quando fare le giocate. E' squadra e gioca come squadra.
Suso agli ordini del gasp lo abbiamo visto e ha giocato sei mesi alla grandissima, anche conti e kessie abbiamo visto agli ordini del tecnico nerazzurro e anche caldara.
Ok , su due gli infortuni ci hanno penalizzato ma il kessie visto a bergamo sbagliava molto meno perchè era messo in un constesto tattico dove aveva 3-4 passaggi da scegliere e , soprattutto , kessie non metteva la palla ma dettava il passaggio.
A mio parere sottovaluti un pò troppo il lavoro di un allenatore .


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sei così sicuro? L'Atalanta non ha tecnica superiore a noi in base a cosa?
> Perché nelle diverse partite che ho visto Papi Gomez e Ilicic le giocate di qualità le fanno eccome, e parlo di azioni individuali, uno contro uno, tiri dalla distanza, azioni in velocità.
> Sinceramente mi pare un discorso senza senso dire che abbiamo più qualità di loro. Forse se si giocasse a Fifa. Perché se hai la qualità la tiri fuori. La qualità si vede in campo nelle giocate.
> Il resto mi pare un discorso che ormai facciamo solo nel forum. Suso ha fatto un assist in sei mesi e nessun goal, Hakan ha segnato due goal in oltre un anno. Ormai non capisco più in base a cosa noi dovremmo avere più qualità offensiva dell'Atalanta onestamente, se non per un pregiudizio. Il campo direi che mostra ben altre cose.
> E parlo proprio di qualità nelle giocate individuali.



Tu pensi basta mettere in campo i giocatori e poi tutto viene da se .
Non è cosi.
Se fosse cosi ovvio , banale e naturale come ti spiegheresti il bologna di inzaghi e quello di miha di ora?
Due squadre diverse.
Pensi sia solo una questione mentale?
Il bologna ha svoltato tecnicamente e tatticamente perchè nel calcio ruoli , moduli e spaziature possono cambiare il destino di un giocatore e , di conseguenza, di una squadra.
Gasperini moduli e spaziature non li sbaglia.


----------



## odasensei (20 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quanto è durato però il loro apporto benefico?
> 
> Piatek e Paqueta sono l'emblema proprio dei danni di Gattuso alla squadra. Abbiamo svoltato subito con loro, poi tempo 1 mese e mezzo ed è finita li.



E' finito cosa?!
Paquetà manca da quasi tutta la partita con la Samp, che è il periodo in cui siamo crollati
Piatek continua a segnare quando servito decentemente
Ovvio che da soli non possano fare tutto, visto che attorno hanno più o meno il nulla
Nulla che tra l'altro si continua a difendere, visto che la colpa la si da solo a Gattuso (che ha anche lui le sue colpe, ovviamente)


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Punti in più è impossibile dire. In base a cosa? Non ci sono elementi per dire una cosa simile.
> 
> A inizio anno dissi subito che abbiamo una squadra da 65-70 punti. Per me basta studiare una rosa per capire dove arriva. Chi c'è in panchina non lo guardo nemmeno, a meno che non sia Guardiola.
> 
> Il discorso sul gioco è sempre abbastanza retorico. Per m3 sono pochi gli allenatori che danno una impronta vera sotto questo punto di vista. Gasperini è uno di questi ma ha pregi e difetti pure lui.



quindi a parte guardiola tutte le società del mondo regalano lo stipendio al proprio allenatore, secondo te.. ti rispetto e non lo dico per prendere in giro, ma davvero sta cosa è smentita dai fatti.

perchè certe società pagano 20M all'anno ad un allenatore ed altre 1M? tutti stupidi al mondo a buttare soldi? non credo.
perchè il bologna ha cambiato passo con un allenatore, quando prima non lo aveva?
perchè lo sta facendo anche la roma?
perchè se dici che ad inizio campionato valiamo 65/70 punti, non ne facciamo 75 avendo dato via quel bidone di higuain e preso 2 buonissimi giocatori?

pochi allenatori danno un'impronta? è vero saranno 4-5 in serie A. ma chi fa fare così schifo la propria squadra come gattuso? neanche il chievo gioca così male, maquesto è soggettivo, alle domande se avrai voglia di rispondere invece farai fatica secondo me.

se non ci sono elementi per dire che con un allenatore avremmo 5-6 punti in più, quali sono gli elementi per dire che siamo da 65/70?
l'unica risposta è: conta solo la rosa per te. a questo punto non paghiamolo neanche un allenatore. ma quando prima della partita parli della tattica avversaria ti chiedo in base a cosa gli avversari giocano in un modo o in un altro? forse all'allenatore che gli dice cosa fare? altrimenti diresti: " vanno in campo questi 11 e sono meglio dei nostri, quindi perderemo" e non:"questi giocano alti o bassi e dobbiamo allargare il gioco" e vai dicendo

mi sembra davvero arrampicarsi sugli specchi per non voler ammettere l'evidenza, senza offesa.


----------



## sunburn (20 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quindi secondo te è una questione di equilibrio tra le due fasi a rendere nullo il nostro gioco offensivo?
> In mezzo al campo però abbiamo due bestioni mica banali eh a protezione della difesa.


La mancanza di equilibrio è un problema strutturale della rosa che obbliga l'allenatore a privilegiare una fase sacrificando molto l'altra. La scelta di giocare a chi ne fa di più o a chi ne becca meno è una scelta dell'allenatore.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2019)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Ma non è vero dai, ne hai la prova con Piatek e Paquetà che hanno rivitalizzato una squadra stramorta



per quanto tempo? 3-4 partite. poi non c'è niente da fare gattuso ha castrato anche loro


----------



## odasensei (20 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per quanto tempo? 3-4 partite. poi non c'è niente da fare gattuso ha castrato anche loro



2
Se dobbiamo spararle facciamole grosse


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2019)

odasensei ha scritto:


> 2
> Se dobbiamo spararle facciamole grosse



va be dai come vuoi. paquetà sono 2 mesi che non ne azzecca una. piatek ha fatto 9 gol fino ad ora se non sbaglio, 7 nelle prime 6 ed un paio nelle ultime 7-8. vado a spanne ma i numeri sono più o meno questi.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2019)

odasensei ha scritto:


> E' finito cosa?!
> Paquetà manca da quasi tutta la partita con la Samp, che è il periodo in cui siamo crollati
> Piatek continua a segnare quando servito decentemente
> Ovvio che da soli non possano fare tutto, visto che attorno hanno più o meno il nulla
> Nulla che tra l'altro si continua a difendere, visto che la colpa la si da solo a Gattuso (che ha anche lui le sue colpe, ovviamente)



Finalmente! un fine intenditore.

Appena torna Paquetà svolteremo, non chissà quanto eh, ma saliremo di almeno uno scalino.

Questa è una squadra che ogni volta che arriva all' area avversaria sbaglia sistematicamente la giocata, Paquetà è l' unico giocatore che abbiamo che fa la differenza tecnica.

Per noi è come Messi.


----------



## Djici (20 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io non cambierei la mia difesa con quella dell'atalanta, non cambierei il portiere, non cambierei forse nemmeno il centrocampo e non cambierei nemmeno zapata con piatek.
> L'atalanta è una buona squadra ma nulla di eccezionale.
> Un collettivo ben allenato dove c'è chi corre, chi mette la palla e dove i leaders tecnici sono ilicic e gomez ma soprattutto tutti sanno come , dove e quando fare le giocate. E' squadra e gioca come squadra.
> Suso agli ordini del gasp lo abbiamo visto e ha giocato sei mesi alla grandissima, anche conti e kessie abbiamo visto agli ordini del tecnico nerazzurro e anche caldara.
> ...



Talmente ovvio che non capisco come sia possibile che lo si debba spiegare.

Giocare in una squadra organizzata dove tutti sanno cosa fare, dove sono almeno 2 o 3 a proporsi ogni volta che hai la palla e ovviamente molto piu facile che giocare in una squadra dove non si propone nessuno e dove non hai possibilita oltre a quella scontata, anzi certe volte, nemmeno quella.
I passaggi sono a l'indietro invece se sono passaggi in avanti sono sempre forzati, e spesso sbagliati.
Se quella non e competenza del allenatore allora togliamolo proprio.
Lui e pure il vice... tanto i giocatori fanno tutto da solo... manco fossero la rosa di Ancelotti dove si potevano pure permettere di stare in autonomia...
Noi invece con una squadra giovanissima, pretendendiamo pure che l'allenatore non serve a nulla


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Aprile 2019)

E niente affrontiamo il Parma. Non riusciamo non solo a vincere ma nemmeno a fare un tiro in porta, eppure ci sono sempre giustificazioni. Per fortuna in società hanno capito l'errore grave di aver tenuto Gattuso. Ma chissà a quale prezzo.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Aprile 2019)

Ieri tra la pochezza generale del gioco e la mediocrità di una manovra inesistente un particolare di un'azione mi ha colpito, un particolare che sicuramente è insignificante e sarà sfuggito a molti ma la dice lunga su quanto la nostra squadra sia allenata male.
Eravamo in mezzo al campo e c'erano metri di campo da attaccare in transizione , in zona palla c'erano due dei nostri ,uno credo fosse calha ma non vorrei sbagliare, un nostro giocatore gioca palla al compagno ma lo fa coi tempi e nel modo sbagliato a tal punto che la palla viene persa miseramente(palla indietro rispetto alla corsa del compagno) ,lasciandola di fatto agli avversari, quando invece bastava servire la sfera sulla corsa.
Scelte sbagliate, tempi sbagliati, giocate sbagliate.
Gli errori tecnici del genere sono gravissimi perchè danno animo e speranze agli avversari.
Io francamente vedo mai l'inter sbagliare giocate cosi semplici.
Potrà sembrare un errore banale ma per come vedo il calcio io non lo è affatto.
Per me la qualità viene prima di tutto.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quindi a parte guardiola tutte le società del mondo regalano lo stipendio al proprio allenatore, secondo te.. ti rispetto e non lo dico per prendere in giro, ma davvero sta cosa è smentita dai fatti.
> 
> perchè certe società pagano 20M all'anno ad un allenatore ed altre 1M? tutti stupidi al mondo a buttare soldi? non credo.
> perchè il bologna ha cambiato passo con un allenatore, quando prima non lo aveva?
> ...



Ragazzi davvero. Se pensate così vi verrà la scirrosi...

La domanda te la giro: perché quando il City ha preso Guardiola poi ha speso 600 milioni in giocatori? Non sarebbe bastato lui per vincere?

Non dico che l'allenatore non conti nulla. L'allenatore da una impronta e soprattutto è importante nella gestione dell'ambiente.
Ma sono solo i giocatori che possono o meno fare le giocate decisive. L'allenatore non ha in mano il joypad...
Klopp è importante ma senza Salah Firmino e Mane arriverebbe a metà classifica anche lui.

Ripeto, abbiamo una rosa da 65-70 punti. Quella è.
Peraltro ieri in campo avevamo solo due giocatori nuovi rispetto a un anno fa. La squadra è sempre la solita. E infatti i risultati e le prestazioni sono sempre ugualmente altalenanti.

Il rapporto è 70% società, 25 giocatori, 5 allenatore. Io la penso così. 
Poi liberi di pensarla come volete ci mancherebbe. Magari per la salute ve lo sconsiglio...


----------



## pazzomania (21 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi davvero. Se pensate così vi verrà la scirrosi...
> 
> La domanda te la giro: perché quando il City ha preso Guardiola poi ha speso 600 milioni in giocatori? Non sarebbe bastato lui per vincere?
> 
> ...



30% società, 40% giocatori, 20% fato, 10% allenatore.


----------



## Zenos (21 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi davvero. Se pensate così vi verrà la scirrosi...
> 
> La domanda te la giro: perché quando il City ha preso Guardiola poi ha speso 600 milioni in giocatori? Non sarebbe bastato lui per vincere?
> 
> ...



Vai a raccontarlo al Bologna di Mihajlovic.


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi davvero. Se pensate così vi verrà la scirrosi...
> 
> La domanda te la giro: perché quando il City ha preso Guardiola poi ha speso 600 milioni in giocatori? Non sarebbe bastato lui per vincere?
> 
> ...



Sì, infatti le big europee faranno a botte per prendere Gattuso.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì, infatti le big europee faranno a botte per prendere Gattuso.



Che c'entra Gattuso?

Se parliamo di allenatori top è ovvio che cambiano gli scenari, ma soprattutto per tutto quello che comportano poi... Perché se prendi un allenatore top lo vedi che fine farebbe metà della nostra rosa... finirebbero in primavera dopo due allenamenti. 

Allenatore top e giocatori top vanno di pari passo.

Io spero vivamente che caccino Gattuso ormai. Anche solo per la curiosità personale di vedere cosa farebbe qualcun altro con questa rosa.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Vai a raccontarlo al Bologna di Mihajlovic.



Ma sì riprendiamo Sinisa!!! Con lui sì che facevamo calcio spettacolo.


----------



## Zenos (21 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma sì riprendiamo Sinisa!!! Con lui sì che facevamo calcio spettacolo.



Era per dire che un allenatore può fare tantissimo in una squadra. Mihajlovic lasciamolo al Bologna è quella la sua dimensione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi davvero. Se pensate così vi verrà la scirrosi...
> 
> La domanda te la giro: perché quando il City ha preso Guardiola poi ha speso 600 milioni in giocatori? Non sarebbe bastato lui per vincere?
> 
> ...



lascia stare la salute che sto benissimo. parliamo di calcio.

io non ho mai detto che conta solo l'allenatore. l'allenatore serve per far rendere un gruppo + o - 15%. con lo stesso gruppo intendo!!
ovvio che se hai dei fenomeni vinci anche con me in panchina!

se un allenatore normale fa 70 punti, uno fortissimo ne fa 75-80 e uno scarsissimo ne fa 55-60.
spero di essere stato chiaro finalmente, la domanda che migiri non ha senso a questo punto. il city allestisce una rosa da 80 punti in premier e un allenatore che la può portare a 90. cifre a caso... 

salah firmino e mane al milan farebbero panchina, e quando giocano quei 20 minuti farebbero schifo.
tutti direbbero "eh che 3 bidoni gioca suso perchè non abbiamo altro".
mettitelo in testa con gattuso suso e cahla non si toccano neanche per questi 3

non mi hai risposto comunque, ma pazienza.




Zenos ha scritto:


> Era per dire che un allenatore può fare tantissimo in una squadra. Mihajlovic lasciamolo al Bologna è quella la sua dimensione.



mihajlovic era terzo con l'inter ma proprio facile, noi sottovalutiamo la disgrazia che è la serie A quest'anno.
sinisa non toglieva bakayoko e ieri si vinceva.


----------



## odasensei (21 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lascia stare la salute che sto benissimo. parliamo di calcio.
> 
> io non ho mai detto che conta solo l'allenatore. l'allenatore serve per far rendere un gruppo + o - 15%. con lo stesso gruppo intendo!!
> ovvio che se hai dei fenomeni vinci anche con me in panchina!
> ...



Ma perchè ti devi inventare cose giusto per spalare fango? 
Come ieri con Piatek buono per 4 partite, quando poi ha segnato in 9 partite...o Paquetà 2 mesi che non rende, quando poi è un mese che è infortunato
Ci sono una marea di difetti ed orrori contestabili a Gattuso, ad inventarsi robe a caso ci fa solo figuracce


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Che c'entra Gattuso?
> 
> Se parliamo di allenatori top è ovvio che cambiano gli scenari, ma soprattutto per tutto quello che comportano poi... Perché se prendi un allenatore top lo vedi che fine farebbe metà della nostra rosa... finirebbero in primavera dopo due allenamenti.
> 
> ...



E infatti Conte non lo prenderemo per quello, perché Conte ti chiede giocatori seri, e l’80% di quelli che abbiamo non li vorrebbe vedere manco in allenamento.

Abbiamo un sacco di gente in squadra che da Conte verrebbe fermata prima ancora di entrare a Milanello.

Non parliamo poi di uno come Guardiola. Sai le risate a mettergli davanti gente come Cutrone, Calabria, Rodríguez, Borini e Suso. Probabilmente rischierebbe l’infarto dal tanto ridere, perché crederebbe che sia uno scherzo e che siano degli scappati di casa presi dalla strada, non potrebbe credere che un club superato in blasone, nel mondo, solo dal Real Madrid, mandi in campo gente del genere.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lascia stare la salute che sto benissimo. parliamo di calcio.
> 
> io non ho mai detto che conta solo l'allenatore. l'allenatore serve per far rendere un gruppo + o - 15%. con lo stesso gruppo intendo!!
> ovvio che se hai dei fenomeni vinci anche con me in panchina!
> ...



Il giorno che torneremo ad avere giocatori come Salah Firmino e Mane al Milan ti prometto che ci troviamo allo stadio e brindiamo a Dom Perignon. 
Veniamo da così tanti anni di somari spacciati per puledri che ormai nemmeno ci ricordiamo più la differenza mi pare.
Comunque guarda no problem. Non roviniamoci la Pasqua! 
Vedremo l'anno prossimo.

Per me chi crede che questa rosa sia sottovalutata è destinato a tante tante delusioni. Ma è opinione mia, ognuno la pensa come vuole.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Aprile 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E infatti Conte non lo prenderemo per quello, perché Conte ti chiede giocatori seri, e l’80% di quelli che abbiamo non li vorrebbe vedere manco in allenamento.
> 
> Abbiamo un sacco di gente in squadra che da Conte verrebbe fermata prima ancora di entrare a Milanello.
> 
> Non parliamo poi di uno come Guardiola. Sai le risate a mettergli davanti gente come Cutrone, Calabria, Rodríguez, Borini e Suso. Probabilmente rischierebbe l’infarto dal tanto ridere, perché crederebbe che sia uno scherzo e che siano degli scappati di casa presi dalla strada, non potrebbe credere che un club superato in blasone, nel mondo, solo dal Real Madrid, mandi in campo gente del genere.



Eppure non mi pare un concetto complicato da capire... Magari lo è da accettare purtroppo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Eppure non mi pare un concetto complicato da capire... Magari lo è da accettare purtroppo.



Penso anch’io. Purtroppo non si vuole accettare che la qualità della rosa è oscena.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il giorno che torneremo ad avere giocatori come Salah Firmino e Mane al Milan ti prometto che ci troviamo allo stadio e brindiamo a Dom Perignon.
> Veniamo da così tanti anni di somari spacciati per puledri che ormai nemmeno ci ricordiamo più la differenza mi pare.
> Comunque guarda no problem. Non roviniamoci la Pasqua!
> Vedremo l'anno prossimo.
> ...



Non cadere anche tu nelle esagerazioni 

Altrimenti restiamo in pochi: nessun somaro, abbiamo buoni giocatori, probabilmente un pessimo allenatore ( cosi pensa la maggior parte della gente, io invece tendo a fidarmi di Leonardo e Maldini, non vivendo a Milanello e non essendo allenatore sarei presuntuoso ad usare termini troppo perentori nel giudizio della professionalità altrui), e di conseguenza non distruggiamo nessuno, stiamo arrivando alll' obbiettivo con le unghie e con i denti.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non cadere anche tu nelle esagerazioni
> 
> Altrimenti restiamo in pochi: nessun somaro, abbiamo buoni giocatori, probabilmente un pessimo allenatore ( cosi pensa la maggior parte della gente, io invece tendo a fidarmi di Leonardo e Maldini, non vivendo a Milanello e non essendo allenatore sarei presuntuoso ad usare termini troppo perentori nel giudizio della professionalità altrui), e di conseguenza non distruggiamo nessuno, stiamo arrivando alll' obbiettivo con le unghie e con i denti.



Ma sì hai ragione. Manteniamo il giusto equilibrio. Alcuni sono buoni, altri proprio somari.

Per sdrammatizzare... quando ero ragazzino ricordo le discussione coi miei amici tifosi della Fiorentina che osannavano Morfeo... Io che mi lucidato gli occhi col nostro Savicevic dicevo loro... ragazzi non avete la minima idea su come sia e come giochi uno forte per davvero...

Ecco ora dopo tanti anni mi trovo a pagare quella presunzione come la legge del contrappasso... Perché leggo su Suso proprio le medesime cose che dicevano i miei amici di Morfeo.
L'ironia della vita.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma sì hai ragione. Manteniamo il giusto equilibrio. Alcuni sono buoni, altri proprio somari.
> 
> Per sdrammatizzare... quando ero ragazzino ricordo le discussione coi miei amici tifosi della Fiorentina che osannavano Morfeo... Io che mi lucidato gli occhi col nostro Savicevic dicevo loro... ragazzi non avete la minima idea su come sia e come giochi uno forte per davvero...
> 
> ...



Guarda, tutte le prime 5 squadre della Classifica di Serie A, hanno la tifoseria che non sopporta l' allenatore.

Che vuoi farci. E' sempre stata cosi.

Il problema è quando anche chi davvero ha potere decisionale la pensa cosi: vedi Inter Morattiana, che disastro combinavano ogni anno


Da questo punto di vista, penso abbiamo dirigenti equilibrati, se cambieranno Gattuso, bene, viceversa bene comunque.

L' importane è essere in CL il prossimo anno


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guarda, tutte le prime 5 squadre della Classifica di Serie A, hanno la tifoseria che non sopporta l' allenatore.
> 
> Che vuoi farci. E' sempre stata cosi.
> 
> ...




Essere in CL e avere la volontà di investire. L’Inter in CL si è tornata ma è rimasta la solita squadretta. CL e volontà di investire, questo serve, perché come insegnano i club inglesi e il PSG se c’è volontà di investire non mandi in campo degli scappati di casa, nonostante l’FPF. E la disponibilità economica certo non manca alla nuova società.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Aprile 2019)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Ma perchè ti devi inventare cose giusto per spalare fango?
> Come ieri con Piatek buono per 4 partite, quando poi ha segnato in 9 partite...o Paquetà 2 mesi che non rende, quando poi è un mese che è infortunato
> Ci sono una marea di difetti ed orrori contestabili a Gattuso, ad inventarsi robe a caso ci fa solo figuracce



nessuna invenzione. pensala come vuoi


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il giorno che torneremo ad avere giocatori come Salah Firmino e Mane al Milan ti prometto che ci troviamo allo stadio e brindiamo a Dom Perignon.
> Veniamo da così tanti anni di somari spacciati per puledri che ormai nemmeno ci ricordiamo più la differenza mi pare.
> Comunque guarda no problem. Non roviniamoci la Pasqua!
> Vedremo l'anno prossimo.
> ...



magari! 

comunque le delusioni le ho in ogni modo, anche credendo la rosa sopravvalutata dal non allenatore... la classifica e le figuracce parlano da sole purtroppo. io rimango deluso a veder giocare il milan, tutto qua.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non cadere anche tu nelle esagerazioni
> 
> Altrimenti restiamo in pochi: nessun somaro, abbiamo buoni giocatori, probabilmente un pessimo allenatore ( cosi pensa la maggior parte della gente, io invece tendo a fidarmi di Leonardo e Maldini, non vivendo a Milanello e non essendo allenatore sarei presuntuoso ad usare termini troppo perentori nel giudizio della professionalità altrui), e di conseguenza non distruggiamo nessuno, stiamo arrivando alll' obbiettivo con le unghie e con i denti.



mmm, per me leo e paolo lo hanno esonerato a dicembre, ma il sostituto non era pronto.
si è deciso di procedere così.per necessità

basta vedere le loro facce durante le partite, sanno benissimo che ciofeca c'è in panca...



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guarda, tutte le prime 5 squadre della Classifica di Serie A, hanno la tifoseria che non sopporta l' allenatore.
> 
> Che vuoi farci. E' sempre stata cosi.
> 
> ...



qui hai ragione, il tifoso tende sempre a dare le oclpe al mister.
purtroppo non ci conosciamo e tu non sai che io prima di montella non ho mai criticato un allenatore, o almeno non aspramente.

gattuso è fuori da ogni logica per me. forse sto invecchiando. non lo so.
non sono uno di quelli che pensi tu fidati. purtroppo non ne avremo mai la riprova perchè l'anno prossimo ci sarà un nuovo allenatore e nuovi giocatori


----------



## fra29 (21 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> E niente affrontiamo il Parma. Non riusciamo non solo a vincere ma nemmeno a fare un tiro in porta, eppure ci sono sempre giustificazioni. Per fortuna in società hanno capito l'errore grave di aver tenuto Gattuso. Ma chissà a quale prezzo.



Purtroppo non ne sono sicuro, visto che ci sono molte voci che parlano di conferma quasi certa con l'eventuale CL (ma nemmeno l'esclusione cancella questa sciagurata ipotesi)


----------



## fra29 (21 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ieri tra la pochezza generale del gioco e la mediocrità di una manovra inesistente un particolare di un'azione mi ha colpito, un particolare che sicuramente è insignificante e sarà sfuggito a molti ma la dice lunga su quanto la nostra squadra sia allenata male.
> Eravamo in mezzo al campo e c'erano metri di campo da attaccare in transizione , in zona palla c'erano due dei nostri ,uno credo fosse calha ma non vorrei sbagliare, un nostro giocatore gioca palla al compagno ma lo fa coi tempi e nel modo sbagliato a tal punto che la palla viene persa miseramente(palla indietro rispetto alla corsa del compagno) ,lasciandola di fatto agli avversari, quando invece bastava servire la sfera sulla corsa.
> Scelte sbagliate, tempi sbagliati, giocate sbagliate.
> Gli errori tecnici del genere sono gravissimi perchè danno animo e speranze agli avversari.
> ...



Sarri e Giampaolo (per fare due nomi a casa) provano compulsivamente una singola azione finché non entra in testa. Ore intere a fare una triangolazione, una transizione.. 
Quei gesti ripetuti all'infinito poi per forza ti vengono naturali in partita.. 
Tu ti immagini Rino a fare queste robe a Milanello?!


----------

